# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2015



## Vince (1 Jun 2015 às 07:57)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Jun 2015 às 18:48)

Hoje esteve um dia fresco. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de *18,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *17,4ºC* e* 82%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Jun 2015 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,

O nevoeiro começa a desvanecer-se.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jun 2015 às 14:22)

Boas,

Manhã de nevoeiro , agora céu limpo e alguns cumulus para ESE.

Minima de *10,9ºC*

Agora *19,2ºC* ;* 71%HR*  ; Vento de oeste




Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O nevoeiro começa a desvanecer-se.



Ainda está uma pequena faixa para Sul de Gaia, nota-se daqui .
Imagem satélite:





Em Matosinhos - Sol :





Em Espinho - Nevoeiro cerrado :


----------



## james (3 Jun 2015 às 15:08)

Boas , 

Mais um dia de céu limpo .

Já não chove  ( tirando uns chuviscos sem acumulação pelo meio ) a 30 dias ( ! ! ! ! )


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jun 2015 às 17:57)

Boa tarde.

O junho começou como acabou o maio: seco.
Hoje amanheceu o dia com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Ao final da manhã desloquei-me a Matosinhos e fui presenteado com manos de 20ºC e nevoeiro (cerca das 12h).
Entretanto o nevoeiro levantou após as 13h e esteve uma tarde agradável à beira-mar.
De volta aqui ao burgo Pacense, o céu limpo reina e o  vento mantêm-se fraco.

*Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 28,4ºC

Tatual: 27,4ºC
Hr: 41%
*​Continuação de boa semana**


----------



## Snifa (3 Jun 2015 às 20:17)

Boa tarde,

por aqui  um início de dia com nevoeiro muito fechado e uma temperatura mínima fresca de *10.7 ºc*.

Ao longo da manhã o nevoeiro foi levantando dando lugar a um céu limpo e uma temperatura máxima agradável de *22.7 ºc*

Neste momento sigo com 20.4 ºc, 77 % humidade, vento WNW 13 Km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jun 2015 às 21:29)

Boas ,

Vou com *18,7ºc* e *78%hr*
O céu nota-se que está com uma camada de poeiras.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2015 às 00:19)

Boas,

A noite vai seguindo fresca com 15,3ºC. As nuvens, que parcialmente cobrem o firmamento, vão também cobrindo e descobrindo a nossa Lua.



The Moon. Porto, 03-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 03-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 03-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 03-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 01:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A noite vai seguindo fresca com 15,3ºC. As nuvens, que parcialmente cobrem o firmamento, vão também cobrindo e descobrindo a nossa Lua.
> 
> ...



Fantásticas !!
Sempre em cima do acontecimento 

Na primeira foto, sabes se o nevoeiro está sobre o douro ou é nevoeiro marítimo?

Também tirei uma 



Moon_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Lá fora boa frescura, vou com 13,8ºC e Humidade a 96%

Vento fraco de WSW


----------



## Snifa (4 Jun 2015 às 09:06)

Bom dia, 

tempo fresco e húmido com nevoeiro cerrado, sigo com 14.4 ºc e 98 % de HR.

Cai uma morrinha muito leve.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2015 às 10:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fantásticas !!
> Sempre em cima do acontecimento
> 
> Na primeira foto, sabes se o nevoeiro está sobre o douro ou é nevoeiro marítimo?
> ...


Obrigado João. 
Havia algum nevoeiro sobre o Douro, tinha passado há pouco sobre a ponte da Arrábida, mas era claramente marítimo; e cheirava imenso a mar aqui à volta.

A manhã de hoje, tal como a de ontem, tem estado até agora marcada pela ocorrência de nevoeiro bem denso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 12:25)

Boas, 

Aqui ainda está bastante nevoeiro , contudo para leste vê-se mais abertas.

Minima de *12,9ºC*

Agora ainda não aqueceu , vou com *13,4ºC* e  *97%HR *
O vento é fraco de WSW 

Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jun 2015 às 13:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui ainda está bastante nevoeiro , contudo para leste vê-se mais abertas.
> 
> ...



Não aquece, está mesmo frio.

São as orvalhadas de São João.

Situação típica de Verão hoje, os melhores sítios para passar férias para quem gosta de calor é o interior norte e centro, grande Lisboa, Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jun 2015 às 15:20)

Boa tarde,

Vê-se daqui uma das cumulonimbus que está em Espanha:




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 16:17)

Tarde bastate convectiva no interior norte 
Daqui são visíveis muitos cumulus para o interior a crescer rapidamente 





Células potentes em Espanha


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jun 2015 às 16:26)

Vê-se bem daqui o overshooting top desta que aparece aqui no radar:






Estou neste momento a fazer uma time lapse.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 22:40)

Boa noite,

Dia fresco , com nevoeiro até às 14h
A máxima não foi alem dos *18,3ºC*

Minima de *12,9ºC*

Agora* 14,4ºC ; 95%HR* ; vento fraco WSW
Amanhã mais uma tarde de convecção no interior


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jun 2015 às 18:29)

Belas explosões a Este. Pena não ter a câmara.

Está também uma tarde muito quente.


----------



## supercell (5 Jun 2015 às 19:40)

Dia bastante fresco hoje, com nevoeiro da parte da manhã e da parte da tarde as nuvens no interior eram bem visíveis..


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 00:10)

Muito só este tópico hoje (ontem) com toda a animação no interior.
Cá fica o entardecer do interior norte e centro desde o litoral norte:



Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Célula de Vila Nova de Paiva à direita e a do Alto Douro à esquerda, a darem um "beijinho"... 



Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## james (6 Jun 2015 às 00:41)

Hoje , por aqui , também se avistava cumulus nimbus para Leste , mas foi ficar a vê - los ao largo , a chuva não
Quer nada connosco , eentão a trovoada , já não me lembro da ultima vez que apareceu por CA .

E as previsões para os próximos tempos não são muito animadoras .


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 06:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Muito só este tópico hoje (ontem) com toda a animação no interior.
> Cá fica o entardecer do interior norte e centro desde o litoral norte:



 magníficas fotos, como sempre! Hoje talvez haja direito a actividade mais perto aí do Porto.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 10:26)

StormRic disse:


> magníficas fotos, como sempre! Hoje talvez haja direito a actividade mais perto aí do Porto.


Obrigado Ricardo! 
Vamos ver... por agora está meio estranho, com muito sol filtrado por alguma neblina.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 13:31)

Boas,

Dia agradável com *22,7ºC* e vento fraco de Oeste

Minima de *15,3ºC*
Olhando para o interior , parece que já " pegaram fogo ao rastilho " - convecção iniciada  

Cumulus já visíveis para ESE / SE


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 13:31)

Células em desenvolvimento para SE, muito ao longe.
Por aqui continua o sol e alguma neblina. 25,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 13:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Células em desenvolvimento para SE, muito ao longe.



Serão estas ?




http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam.html


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 13:36)

No satélite só vejo desenvolvimentos junto à fronteira ali por Almeida, será possível que seja o que estamos a ver?

Edit: João, é capaz, há de facto qualquer coisita a crescer sobre a serra de Montemuro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 13:48)

João Pedro disse:


> No satélite só vejo desenvolvimentos junto à fronteira ali por Almeida, será possível que seja o que estamos a ver?
> 
> Edit: João, é capaz, há de facto qualquer coisita a crescer sobre a serra de Montemuro.



Exato , Tem uma na zona de Montemuro ( Verde ) e Freita ( Laranja ):


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 13:57)

As células perto de Montemuro estão a crescer muito rápido 
Penso que as da esquerda são na freita


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 14:10)

Agora


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2015 às 14:24)

Nuvens em Desenvolvimento a Este e Sueste de Espinho

Situação a acompanhar nas próximas horas.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jun 2015 às 15:54)

Não sei como está na vossa zona, mas isto por aqui hoje está mesmo impossível de suportar, mas que calor .


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 16:10)

Células de Montemuro/Freita a "explodir" neste momento; grande torre!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 16:24)

Boa tarde,

Duas torres a crescerem rápido onde a seta indica.
Vamos ver se não se desfazem pelo caminho.

Mais logo ponho o time lapse que fiz ontem e agora tenho o telemóvel a fazer outra time lapse já quase à 3h acho eu.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 16:33)

Incêndio enorme junto a Vilar de paraíso


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 16:37)

O que está a arder? Eucalipto? A nuvem está enorme já...


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 16:39)

João Pedro disse:


> O que está a arder? Eucalipto? A nuvem está enorme já...


Não sei .. Estou perto de Valadares a nuvem é enorme!


----------



## FSantos (6 Jun 2015 às 16:54)

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...va de Gaia&Option=Interior&content_id=4610920


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 16:58)

Fotos de há pouco:



Fire. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fire. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fire. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 17:24)

Bigorna em formação a Este e a célula de Montemuro/Freita novamente a explodir; está com ar de vir a transformar-se em algo interessante! 
Pena o fumo do incêndio mesmo à frente!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

Um cogumelo neste momento a Este!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 17:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Não sei .. Estou perto de Valadares a nuvem é enorme!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 17:37)

Consigo ver já duas com bigorna e outra que já deve ir a caminho disso.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 17:45)

A primeira já está quase a formar a bigorna.
A quarta só lhe consigo ver a parte de cima da bigorna pois está tapada pelos prédios.






edit: correcão de terceira para primeira


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 17:46)

Bem visível o desfilar de bigornas a NE-E-SE do Porto:





@guimeixen: a quarta vê-se muito bem daqui; é a maior de todas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jun 2015 às 17:51)

Fantásticas torres a Este.


Já coloco fotos.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2015 às 17:51)

guimeixen disse:


> A terceira já está quase a formar a bigorna.
> A quarta só lhe consigo ver a parte de cima da bigorna pois está tapada pelos prédios.





A 2 e 3 há bocado pareciam gémeas


----------



## supercell (6 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem visível o desfilar de bigornas a NE-E-SE do Porto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo enorme em termos de altura!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 18:02)

Vince disse:


> A 2 e 3 há bocado pareciam gémeas


espectáculo!

e também...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 18:03)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo!
> 
> e também...


Exato! Tinha bem presente a previsão do Stormy e hoje podemos dizer que acertou em cheio!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 18:05)

E esta em cheio sobre o Gerês (Carris)!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

Duas delas já passam os 10km:


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 18:09)

Será que a formação delas está relacionada com a frente de brisa?


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jun 2015 às 18:13)

Que grandes cumulus. Fantástico mesmo!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

Castro Daire ainda em ebulição; novas torres desenvolvem-se sob a célula-mãe.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> E esta em cheio sobre o Gerês (Carris)!



Vê-se nessa agora uma corrente ascendente explosiva.
Está a subir com uma rapidez!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 18:28)

Bigorna a espalhar-se rápido agora nesta nuvem que continuou a crescer:


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 18:30)

A passar dos 14km!


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2015 às 18:33)

guimeixen disse:


> Bigorna a espalhar-se rápido agora nesta nuvem que continuou a crescer:




Mas se reparares a partir de certa altura depois da pujança inicial os contornos das nuvens começam a ficar rapidamente difusos, em vez de bem definidos como até aí,  a trovoada é pulsante de curta duração, passa rapidamente da fase inicial para a fase decadente, provavelmente porque não há shear nenhum e o downdraft "sufoca" o updraft.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

Vince disse:


> Mas se reparares a partir de certa altura depois da pujança inicial os contornos das nuvens começam a ficar rapidamente difusos, em vez de bem definidos como até aí,  a trovoada é pulsante de curta duração, passa rapidamente da fase inicial para a fase decadente, provavelmente porque não há shear nenhum e o downdraft "sufoca" o updraft.



Tens razão, foi o que aconteceu com as outras 3.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

Célula do alto Gerês mantém uma boa carga de precipitação:










É uma pena nunca chegarmos a saber os acumulados nestas células.
Mesmo a estação de Cabril deve ter ficado a seco.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 18:41)

Tudo a começar a esfumar-se agora... acabou a festa!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 18:51)

Nem uma décima registada em qualquer estação! Tudo passou por entre as malhas largas das redes de observação. Um dia ainda há-de haver estações normalizadas e certificadas em todas as localidades, talvez mesmo, por que não, em todos os telhados e terraços, assim como há anos atrás havia uma antena de televisão em cada habitação. Ainda estamos na fase arcaica desta visão.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2015 às 19:29)

Isso não vai acontecer @StormRic, a tendência actual e futura a nível de serviços meteorológicos é de haver uma razoável malha de estações de qualidade que depois servem para calibrar a precipitação acumulada estimada por radar. A NOAA já faz isso há uns tempos quando divulga mapas de acumulados, a base da informação é estimativa radar,  depois calibrada por estações.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 20:37)

Aqui fica as time lapses que tenho feito nos últimos dias. A primeira do dia 4, a segunda do dia 5 e as duas últimas de hoje.

Do terceiro vídeo para o quarto podia ter sido só um se eu tivesse virado o telemóvel um bocado mais para este.
Quando me apercebi que se estavam a formar mais a este tive que parar de filmar para trocar de posição.

No último vídeo dá para ver a tal updraft que eu tinha dito que estava a crescer explosivamente.

Deixo também um panorama da que se formou em cima do Gerês, já na sua dissipação.








Anvil from a dissipating cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

E agora esta mais recente:



Anvil from a dissipating cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2015 às 20:46)

Espectacular o último vídeo


----------



## 1337 (6 Jun 2015 às 20:49)

Ás 18 UTC, Ponte de Lima seguia com 32.5ºC, Viana do Castelo, Chafé á mesma hora seguia com 22.5ºC. Em apenas 23 km a temperatura diferencia em 10ºC, impressionante


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jun 2015 às 21:14)

Fotos desta tarde:




Sky Braga, 6 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky Braga, 6 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky Braga, 6 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky Braga, 6 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky Braga, 6 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky Braga, 6 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky Braga, 6 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky Braga, 6 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 21:18)

Vince disse:


> Espectacular o último vídeo


Obrigado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

Boas,
Fantásticas fotos e videos partilhados aqui 

Hoje só tive oportunidade para tirar umas fotos quando as células já estavam em dissipação

Mas aqui ficam 3 



Convective cells_6Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cells_6Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cells_6Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 21:45)

Vince disse:


> Isso não vai acontecer @StormRic, a tendência actual e futura a nível de serviços meteorológicos é de haver uma razoável malha de estações de qualidade que depois servem para calibrar a precipitação acumulada estimada por radar. A NOAA já faz isso há uns tempos quando divulga mapas de acumulados, a base da informação é estimativa radar,  depois calibrada por estações.



No entanto esse processo por estimativa calibrada não consegue chegar ao fundo dos vales, por exemplo. Funciona bem em terreno plano ou peneplano mas tenho dúvidas sobre regiões de orografia mais acidentada onde o próprio feixe do radar não entra, como os nossos vales da região norte. No nosso país a rede de estações de qualidade existente será insuficiente. Na ilha da Madeira então duvido muito da sua aplicabilidade.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui fica as time lapses que tenho feito nos últimos dias.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Fotos desta tarde:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Mas aqui ficam 3



 grandes fotos! Um espectáculo que não se perdeu, parabéns a todos! O time-lapse está muito bom mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 23:45)

Noite quente 

Vou com 23,2ºC a subir!
Humidade a 63%
Humidex 27,4ºC
Vento fraco de leste


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 00:31)

Cá fica o meu registo da convectividade de ontem:

16h05



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

16h07



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h20



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h25



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h30



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h39



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h49



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h52



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h53



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

18h27



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

18h31



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h07



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h11



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 00:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá fica o meu registo da convectividade de ontem:



 Perfeitas!
A imobilidade inimiga da longevidade, parece que também se aplica a estas células de hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 00:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá fica o meu registo da convectividade de ontem:



Excelentes João Pedro!!
Adoro aquela do avião da Swiss Air , a surgir na frente da célula 

Pelos modelos e pela previsão do *Stormy* , amanhã as células ainda se vão aproximar mais do litoral 
Vamos ver no que dá ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 01:20)

Incrível como em pouco mais de 30min a temperatura desceu 6ºC !

Está bem mais fresco , o vento rodou de leste para SW


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 01:29)

StormRic disse:


> Perfeitas!
> A imobilidade inimiga da longevidade, parece que também se aplica a estas células de hoje.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Excelentes João Pedro!!
> Adoro aquela do avião da Swiss Air , a surgir na frente da célula
> Pelos modelos e pela previsão do *Stormy* , amanhã as células ainda se vão aproximar mais do litoral
> Vamos ver no que dá ..



Obrigado. 
@ Ricardo:
Dissipavam-se rapidamente após atingirem o máximo realmente. Ainda assim já deu para bastante animação por aqui! 

@ João:
Também gosto da do avião, apanha duas coisas que gosto de fotografar numa foto só! 
Veremos o que nos trará o dia amanhã; umas mammatus aqui por cima seriam muito bem vindas!


----------



## Névoa (7 Jun 2015 às 11:13)

A previsão do ipma para a temperatura mínima de hoje para o Grande Porto inicialmente atingia os 20C, mas já desceram para 19C. Contudo, S. Gens registou 15,2C às 5:00 UTC, enquanto que Pedras Rubras, na mesma hora, registava 16C  (as mínimas devem ser mais baixas), e o isep tem como mínima provisória 18,1C às 5:41. A mínima provisória do SMPC é que se aproxima mais do valor previsto pelo ipma, com 18,9C.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jun 2015 às 11:43)

Bom dia companheiro(a)s.

Aqui vai uma canícula...Ui! 
De facto no dia de hoje, se a capa de nuvens que se prepara para cobrir os céus o permitir, atingiremos valores muito altos na região do interior doo nosso litoral norte.
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *32,3ºC* às 16.47h.
Hoje, *5 horas antes*, já a temperatura se aproxima dessa máxima, com uns nada normais *30,9ºC.*
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com alguns cirro-estratos\alto-cúmulos, o que me leva a supor que hoje haverá condições para a aproximação dos cúmulos aqui à região. Aguardemos...

Tenham um excelente domingo!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 12:00)

Bom dia,

Já começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.
Será que são altocumulus castellanus?




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## james (7 Jun 2015 às 12:03)

Boas , 

Por aqui , muitas nuvens a entrar de Leste .

O vento sopra moderado de Leste e esta bastante quente .


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 12:07)

Boa tarde,

Começam também a aparecer algumas nuvens sobre o Porto. Está a aquecer, 25,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2015 às 12:13)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia, Já começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.Será que são altocumulus castellanus? Altocumulus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr Altocumulus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Provavelmente Estratocúmulos, uma vez que se encontram a uma altitude inferior aos 2000 metros...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 12:19)

A subir:

Lordelo
26,2ºC, 70% HR

Nevogilde
28,3ºC, 62% HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 12:34)

Boas,

Aqui vou com *26ºC* com *61%HR*

A temperatura já esteve nos *28,5ºC* às 12:12h

Temperaturas do ponto de orvalho altas


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 12:40)

Boas Tardes

Ontem desloquei-me a Ermesinde e consegui fotografar esta magnifica célula isolada, a Este de Ermesinde.


----------



## Macuser (7 Jun 2015 às 13:03)

Vince disse:


> A 2 e 3 há bocado pareciam gémeas





guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Já começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.
> Será que são altocumulus castellanus?
> ...




-----------

És muito rápido a tirar fotos....

Somos os dois de Braga. Tu de Real eu de Nogueiró 

Estás bem melhor posicionado, mas vou esforçar-me por ...... ajudar a completar o trabalho 

Cumprimentos

PS: ( Podiamos pensar em ter uma estação metereologica, não? )


----------



## Macuser (7 Jun 2015 às 13:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes
> 
> Ontem desloquei-me a Ermesinde e consegui fotografar esta magnifica célula isolada, a Este de Ermesinde.



--------------

Boas....

Isso parece o chifre de cima do Boo Boo do Dragon Ball...

Boa Foto


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 13:18)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes
> 
> Ontem desloquei-me a Ermesinde e consegui fotografar esta magnifica célula isolada, a Este de Ermesinde.


Parece-me um mau trabalho de photoshop...
É suposto ser uma piada?


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 13:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes
> 
> Ontem desloquei-me a Ermesinde e consegui fotografar esta magnifica célula isolada, a Este de Ermesinde.



Consegues dizer a que horas foi tirada ?


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2015 às 13:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me um mau trabalho de photoshop...
> É suposto ser uma piada?



Não parece, é trabalho de photoshop 

Basta olhar para a repetição do padrão, ( clonagem ) de áreas iguais na nuvem.., de qualquer modo a forma inusitada da nuvem dava logo para ver..

Bem, por aqui dia quente e algo abafado, sigo com 27.6 ºc actuais mas já registei *28.4 ºc *de máxima 

Há alguma nebulosidade em evolução, mesmo aqui junto ao litoral, vamos ver o que acontece nas próximas horas e sobretudo amanhã ..


----------



## Névoa (7 Jun 2015 às 14:00)

Ah e eu a pensar que havia mesmo nuvens em forma de luazinha :/


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 14:12)

Snifa disse:


> Não parece, é trabalho de photoshop
> 
> Basta olhar para a repetição do padrão, ( clonagem ) de áreas iguais na nuvem.., de qualquer modo a forma inusitada da nuvem dava logo para ver..


Claro que sim, é por demais evidente.
Miguel, explica-te se fazes favor! 

Bom, as nuvens que por aqui passaram pelas 12h00 dissiparam-se por completo. A tarde segue despida de nuvens e com  a temperatura a descer em Lordelo, agora com 24,9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 14:14)

Névoa disse:


> Ah e eu a pensar que havia mesmo nuvens em forma de luazinha :/



E há mesmo nuvens "naturais" de todas as formas e feitios, às vezes também em forma de luazinha...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 14:15)

Foi uma experiência no photoshop online, para testar quem tem olho para identificar se é photoshop ou não.
Parabéns a quem conseguiu identificar que era photoshop.

A foto verdadeira é esta.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 14:18)

Qual é o prémio? 
Bom, brincadeiras à parte... bela foto, assim "ao natural"!


----------



## supercell (7 Jun 2015 às 15:46)

Sinceramente as trovoadas para o litoral durante a tarde parecem uma miragem..


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 15:49)

O céu está meio esbranquiçado ,mas são visíveis 2 grandes células para ESE, talvez seja em Castro Daire


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 15:57)

Células a crescer a NNE ( Zona do Geres ) e NE ( A crescer rapidamente )


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

Célula de Castro daire / Moimenta


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 16:22)

No Gerês duas ainda conseguiram formar uma bigorna mas já se despegaram.
Agora está outra a crescer no no sítio onde ficou uma das bigornas e outra nova a formar uma bigorna.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jun 2015 às 16:25)

Visível da praia de Ofir essa célula pros lados e Viseu. Um monstro.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 16:26)

O céu apresenta-se com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Este, mas eu estou de olhos postos no radar.

A ver se se desenvolve alguma célula mais próximo de Espinho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 16:26)

Panorama


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

Vejam em direto aqui : http://www.ustream.tv/channel/guimeixen
A qualidade é que não é a melhor.
Melhor qualidade acho que só a pagar pois na aplicação não tem nenhuma opção de qualidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

guimeixen disse:


> No Gerês duas ainda conseguiram formar uma bigorna mas já se despegaram.
> Agora está outra a crescer no no sítio onde ficou uma das bigornas e outra nova a formar uma bigorna.



São estas


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 16:36)

Em cima da serra de montemuro 
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

Boas Tarde

Neste momento observo as células de Castro Daire e Sátão.

Célula de Castro Daire - Este





Célula de Sátão - Sudeste


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 16:52)

Há pouco


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 16:57)

Mammatus agora parte NW da célula de Castro daire


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:06)

A célula de Castro Daire está gigante e a aumentar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 17:07)




----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 17:12)

Espetacular esta célula! Estava a fazer um time-lapse e cresceu tanto que deixou de caber no visor do telemóvel!


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Espetacular esta célula! Estava a fazer um time-lapse e cresceu tanto que deixou de caber no visor do telemóvel!



Será que vem para Espinho, cada vez está mais próxima?


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Será que vem para Espinho, cada vez está mais próxima?



Já está em Arouca


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

Máquina fotográfica e tripé prontos na varanda do 2º andar.

Começei a filmar a chegada da trovoada a Espinho.

Daqui a 20 minutos espero já ver raios e relampagos.


----------



## Pesodaregua (7 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

Alguém pode me ajudar como  como se mete fotos aqui no forum


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Pesodaregua disse:


> Alguém pode me ajudar como  como se mete fotos aqui no forum



imgur.com


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Continua a crescer e quase a chegar ao Porto!  O céu encontra-se completamente preenchido por esta célula!


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Continua a crescer e quase a chegar ao Porto!  O céu encontra-se completamente preenchido por esta célula!



Verdade. Está quase. Vamos ter boas filmagens e boas fotos


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 17:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Espetacular esta célula! Estava a fazer um time-lapse e cresceu tanto que deixou de caber no visor do telemóvel!


Ainda bem que comprei objectiva de 10mm senão não a conseguia captar


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ainda bem que comprei objectiva de 10mm senão não a conseguia captar



@Joaopaulo estás pronto para filmar e fotografar trovoada?


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2015 às 17:47)

Grande escuridão e células a Leste..  neste momento as nuvens mais finas da bigorna já começam a chegar aos céus do Porto:







Por aqui máxima de *30.2 ºc *

Neste momento 28.5 ºc


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 17:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ainda bem que comprei objectiva de 10mm senão não a conseguia captar


Pois, mas eu para a câmara também tenho uma!


----------



## AndrePereira (7 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

Malta do Porto e de Gaia, acham mesmo que vem para aqui alguma coisa? =D.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 17:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> @Joaopaulo estás pronto para filmar e fotografar trovoada?


Bem , mesmo no dia do meu aniversário ,vou tentar fazer os possíveis


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bem , mesmo no dia do meu aniversário ,vou tentar fazer os possíveis



Parabéns pah, são quantos anos?

Célula mesmo a chegar pessoal, nem é preciso ir ao EUA para ver esta beleza


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 17:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bem , mesmo no dia do meu aniversário ,vou tentar fazer os possíveis


Parabéns João! 
Que rica prenda que o São Pedro te deu!

Entretanto a célula já chegou ao Porto, o "meu" céu já está praticamente todo coberto por ela.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 18:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parabéns pah, são quantos anos?
> 
> Célula mesmo a chegar pessoal, nem é preciso ir ao EUA para ver esta beleza



E vão 20!
Obrigado João e Miguel!

Célula em aproximação


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

Célula potente na Freita. Parece estar mesmo em cima do radar!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

Cá está, topos de 12km mesmo em cima do radar de Arouca! Na mouche!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

Escuridão para leste / ESE
Penso que ouvi uma trovão abafado , alguém confirma?


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

Ouvi agora um trovão forte


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Escuridão para leste / ESE
> Penso que ouvi uma trovão abafado , alguém confirma?


Confirmo, já ouvi vários até.


----------



## AnnieRodrigues (7 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

Em Arouca desde as 17h célula bastante activa.  
Tivemos direito a aguaceiros fortes com direito a granizo (tamanho considerável que durou mais de 30minutos), vento forte e trovoada. 
Neste momento apenas a trovoada que ainda é forte se manteve. 
Foi um bom espectáculo.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 18:23)

Pessoal boa sorte e boas fotos e filmagens.

Agora vou filmar, até já


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Jun 2015 às 18:24)

Trovoada constante e intensa e chuva com pingos grossos


----------



## AndrePereira (7 Jun 2015 às 18:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Confirmo, já ouvi vários até.



Confirmo.. Tenho ouvido alguns tambem, e encontro-me perto do Arrabida shopping..


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 18:25)

Céu muito escuro para Este. A célula parece estar estacionária agora, vamos lá a ver se ainda chega cá alguma coisa.


----------



## DMartins (7 Jun 2015 às 18:31)

Muito escuro a sudeste e a aproximar-se daqui.
Já se ouve a trovoada.

*33.1º*


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 18:33)

De norte para sul


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 18:34)

GRANDE trovão durou uns 10segundos


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 18:34)

Trovão bem audível agora!


----------



## ipinto (7 Jun 2015 às 18:35)

Grande ronco


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

confirmo potente trovão vento aumentou de intensidade!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 18:44)

Incrível a quantidade de células a tocar, e a ultrapassar, os 12 km neste momento!




Potentes as de Cabeceiras-Celorico-Felgueiras.


----------



## filipeoliveira (7 Jun 2015 às 18:52)

Por Agra (Vieira do Minho), que chuvada  Ainda uma descarga eléctrica provocou um incêndio, mas a chuva tratou logo dele.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Jun 2015 às 18:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Incrível a quantidade de células a tocar, e a ultrapassar, os 12 km neste momento!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmo, aqui em Felgueiras choveu torrencialmente e com trovoaa muito frequente


----------



## ruka (7 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

IPMA acionou avisos também a Viana, Braga, Porto e Aveiro mais uma vez em cima da hora


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

Ouvem-se trovões aqui pelo Marquês, tempo muito abafado


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 19:08)

Snifa disse:


> Ouvem-se trovões aqui pelo Marquês, tempo muito abafado


Abafadíssimo! As temperaturas têm-se mantido estáveis, perto dos 30ºC, nas últimas horas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 19:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bem , mesmo no dia do meu aniversário ,vou tentar fazer os possíveis



 Parabéns João Paulo!
Abraço forte!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 19:15)

Cada vez mais escuro.

Panorama centro virado para NE-NNE  e segunda foto virada para S.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2015 às 19:21)

O deslocamento dos sistemas nebulosos faz-se para noroeste, percorrendo a parte mais a leste dos distritos do Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo...

Nota-se que *existe resistência à progressão da nebulosidade para noroeste logo que esta atinja os distritos do Porto e Braga*. Talvez vento moderado de noroeste na faixa litoral?

As linhas de instabilidade da região centro progridem muito mais rapidamente.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 19:22)

Acho que já se vê a shelf cloud!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 19:28)

Vão-se ouvindo trovões.

Tirada agora:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 19:35)

guimeixen disse:


> Vão-se ouvindo trovões.
> 
> Tirada agora:





Está fortíssima:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

StormRic disse:


> Parabéns João Paulo!
> Abraço forte!


Obrigado!!

@guimeixen Grandes fotos


----------



## GabKoost (7 Jun 2015 às 19:45)

StormRic disse:


> Está fortíssima:



Incrível!

Estou entre Braga e Caldas das Taipas e há 20 minutos que vejo a poucos Km o céu todo negro e com trovões incessantes mas parece que há uma parede que impede que a mesma hcegue aqui!

Tão perto e tão longe!!!!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 19:50)

Estação em Fafe acumulou já *18mm* desde as 19h.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Jun 2015 às 19:52)

StormRic disse:


> Estação em Felgueiras acumulou já *18mm* desde as 19h.



Primeiras pingas por aqui.

Se caíssem nem que fosse 5mm já ficaria feliz!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 19:53)

Potentíssima a célula da Póvoa de Lanhoso! Com alguma sorte ainda vai regar os jardins de Braga! 
Por aqui tudo estagnado; já não acredito que ainda cá cheguem algumas pingas...
A temperatura mantém-se nos 29ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 19:55)

Quinta da Capela, Braga:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2015 às 19:56)

Pelo Rain Alarm nota-se que a parte mais activa da célula passou por Póvoa de Lanhoso (19h25) e Vila Verde (19h45), continuando o seu trajecto para noroeste; deverá chegar a Ponte de Lima por volta das 20h05.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2015 às 19:57)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui fica as time lapses que tenho feito nos últimos dias. A primeira do dia 4, a segunda do dia 5 e as duas últimas de hoje.
> 
> Do terceiro vídeo para o quarto podia ter sido só um se eu tivesse virado o telemóvel um bocado mais para este.
> Quando me apercebi que se estavam a formar mais a este tive que parar de filmar para trocar de posição.
> ...



Excelentes registros!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:00)

ultima hora *14.9mm* em Cabeceiras de Basto


----------



## Paula (7 Jun 2015 às 20:01)

Boa tarde/noite.

Ronca forte e feio por Braga 
Para já ainda não pingou.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

*14,9mm* das 18h às 19h em Cabeceiras de Basto


----------



## meteoamador (7 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

Forte célula aqui !


----------



## Andre Barbosa (7 Jun 2015 às 20:04)

Tinha futebol marcado para as 20.30 ao ar livre aqui por Braga.
Acham que vai chover?


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:06)

Continua com forte precipitação, a rodear Braga:






Deslocamento para noroeste.


----------



## meteoamador (7 Jun 2015 às 20:06)

Chove fortemente acompanhado de grandes roncos. 

Acabo de ficar sem electricidade.

Esta é a melhor imagem que consigo de momento:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2015 às 20:12)

A frente da tempestade vai avançando; a sua trajectória será entre Ponte de Lima e Viana do Castelo, numa direção aproximada entre o oeste e o noroeste...

Posicionamento sobre Vila Verde às 20h00:


----------



## Paula (7 Jun 2015 às 20:17)

Aqui caíram alguns pingos.

28.3C


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:25)

meteoamador disse:


> Chove fortemente acompanhado de grandes roncos.
> 
> Acabo de ficar sem electricidade.
> 
> Esta é a melhor imagem que consigo de momento:



Deve estar um belo dilúvio por aí realmente, mas move-se rapidamente para noroeste:





É uma pena a estação de Vila Verde não ter o registo de precipitação a funcionar. Mas a temperatura caíu 5ºC em 20 minutos, 6ºC em meia-hora!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:31)

cstools.net disse:


> Mas que célula que está a vir em direcção a Caminha...
> Camaras preparadas
> 
> 29 Cº



Se chegar lá parece-me que já terá actividade menor. No entanto como tem um movimento rápido vai-se regenerando à medida que encontrar novas massas de ar ainda quente:





Mas fotos neste momento já devem ser muito interessantes!


----------



## meteoamador (7 Jun 2015 às 20:34)

Já acalmou fica agora uma agradável brisa fresca.

Impressionante a queda abrupta da temperatura estava em 34.2ºC e neste momento vai em 23.1ºC. em apenas 30 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:38)

Na Gemieira, Ponete de Lima, por exemplo, ainda estão 30,6ºC, enquanto que a célula já deixou para trás estações mos 24/25ºC.
Mas a humidade é relativamente baixa, 34%. Vento de sul.
Muito rápido o movimento agora, já está em Ponte de Lima:


----------



## 1337 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:38)

Trovoada por aqui, quem diria


----------



## supercell (7 Jun 2015 às 20:38)

Trovoada a este de Aveiro já bem audível...


----------



## Stinger (7 Jun 2015 às 20:39)

Pelo porto ta meio escuro mas parece tudo dissipado


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:40)

cstools.net disse:


> Aqui estou a meio de 2 células.
> Aquela que passou por Braga em direcção ao Norte, propriamente aqui em Caminha, outra que vem de Ourense.
> Bonito cenário se essas 2 se juntam... vou continuar acompanhar essas duas a ver no que dá.



A de Ourense desloca-se para noroeste também, mais norte até, nenhuma possibilidade de se juntarem aí.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 20:41)

Fui caçar a tempestade. Na realidade só me desloquei uns poucos quilómetros e foi o suficiente para levar com uma grande carga da água.

Filmei vários relâmpagos e tirei várias fotos, mais logo ponho-as aqui.

Neste momento estão no céu sei lá quantas mammatus!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:41)

1337 disse:


> Trovoada por aqui, quem diria



Ver mensagens acima...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Fui caçar a tempestade. Na realidade só me desloquei uns poucos quilómetros e foi o suficiente para levar com uma grande carga da água.
> 
> Filmei vários relâmpagos e tirei várias fotos, mais logo ponho-as aqui.
> 
> Neste momento estão no céu sei lá quantas mammatus!


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2015 às 20:51)

Ouvi um ribombar há pouco


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:54)

cstools.net disse:


> Aqui vai...



Que lindo o poente!! 
Venham mais! E que belas torres se aproximam.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 21:03)

Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva em relação às trovoadas. Certos locais junto ao mar estão com muita sorte.

Neste momento são visíveis algumas torres.

Apenas foram audíveis trovões em Espinho, com a influência marítima foi impossível as células aproximarem-se como também da direção da deslocação das células.

Contudo, se não fosse a minha alergia nas vias respiratórias e nos olhos (treçolho), tinha ido de carro fotografar trovoada, bastava apenas percorrer 10 km hoje de carro.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 21:05)

cstools.net disse:


> Só visto isto, uma corrente de ar fria e húmida vinda de NW 28Cº
> Está a criar aqui um céu espectacular!
> 
> Vou ver se consigo directo.
> ...



Vira ali para o interior, parecem-me mammatus.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2015 às 21:06)

cstools.net disse:


> Só visto isto, uma corrente de ar fria e húmida vinda de NW 28Cº Está a criar aqui um céu espectacular! Vou ver se consigo directo.



Obrigado; está espectacular.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 21:07)

cstools.net disse:


> Edit: http://bambuser.com/v/5573640





StormRic disse:


> Vira ali para o interior, parecem-me mammatus.



Do lado esquerdo sobre os telhados, cores espectaculares.

Este streaming fica gravado nessa página?


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jun 2015 às 21:17)

Bela trovoada passou de raspão aqui por Braga. Ainda deu para ver um bons relâmpagos.

Bela viagem de Esposende até Braga a vê-la a ficar cada vez mais perto.

Mais logo ponho as fotos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jun 2015 às 21:19)

E continua a roncar


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2015 às 21:20)

Acabo de ver o horizonte iluminado


----------



## Stinger (7 Jun 2015 às 21:21)

Tou no dragão a espera ? Vem algo para aqui?


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 21:22)

Apanhei agora mesmo no vídeo um relâmpago acho eu do tipo anvil crawler mas ainda tenho que ver melhor para ter a certeza.

Já se viram mais dois depois desse.

EDIT : mais um!


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 21:26)

Paelagius disse:


> Acabo de ver o horizonte iluminado



Em que direção?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jun 2015 às 21:30)

Festival a sul


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 21:33)

cstools.net disse:


> Também me pareceu, aqui está a ficar tudo laranja o chão, casas, tudo lol
> 
> Sim fica gravado



 estupenda vista aí da varanda para o Rio Minho e Galiza, grandes poentes se devem ver.
O que parece serem as células a juntarem-se é apenas resultado da expansão das bigornas. Os centros activos das células estão muito afastados e a de Ourense continua para norte enquanto a de Braga perde actividade e estagna. Aparece uma nova exactamente sobre o Gerês. Penso que nada chegará aí ao litoral. Vê a animação do radar.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

Relampâgos a sul/SSE,  está super abafado


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 21:37)

Relampagos e Vento Forte de Sul


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 21:37)

Céu brutal agora, vou ver se consigo fotografar na hora certa relampagos e raios


----------



## ruka (7 Jun 2015 às 21:39)

relâmpagos a sul


----------



## dj_teko (7 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

Boas avisto relâmpagos a sul de Gaia mas nem som por isso devem estar bem longe


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jun 2015 às 21:45)

Tivesse eu maneira de filmar e punha aqui. Está animado.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 21:45)

Raios e relampagos agora


----------



## james (7 Jun 2015 às 21:48)

Por aqui céu muito nublado a volta , mas não se aproxima nada de chuva,  
Como não tem aparecido nada nos últimos 34 DIAS . 
Nem no verão se vê uma coisa assim , arre . . .


P. S.   Quem me dera estar enganado e de noite fosse acordado por um festival elétrico . Enfim , sonhos .


----------



## dj_teko (7 Jun 2015 às 21:49)

Que medo de relâmpago avistei agora mesmo bem na terra este não deve estar fácil espinho/Aveiro


----------



## Nortadas (7 Jun 2015 às 21:49)

A sul do Porto está um bonito festival atmosférico *


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

Brutal por aqui


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2015 às 21:59)

Ainda estão distantes mas dá para contemplar... 180S.


----------



## invent (7 Jun 2015 às 22:00)

Que belas temperaturas por esses lados ainda a esta hora.


----------



## tesla (7 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

Belos relampagos para os lados de aveiro/ovar


----------



## ruka (7 Jun 2015 às 22:05)

vento forte de sul neste momento, temperatura em queda


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2015 às 22:10)

Parece ter mudado de direcção, rumo ao Oceano...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:10)

ruka disse:


> vento forte de sul neste momento, temperatura em queda



No prolongamento da linha de células fortes que está a deixar o litoral progredindo para noroeste, têm nascido mais células para NE, a chegar ao Porto agora:


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 22:21)

Tenho filmagens de trovoada, agora é só ver o frame em que ficaram os raios


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 22:34)

Uma pequena amostra dum relâmpago de ao bocado


----------



## tesla (7 Jun 2015 às 22:36)

Aí vai um relâmpago de há pouco.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2015 às 22:39)

Quero mais e melhor...


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2015 às 22:48)

Boas, 

Cá fica um frame de vídeo que fiz aqui no Porto com o telemóvel, como não estava em casa não pude filmar ou fotografar mais adequadamente mas cá fica o registo:






Neste momento a trovoada está mais para Sul/SW e são mais os clarões do que raios ( difusos) vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto da noite 

Bem mais fresco com 19.4 ºc actuais.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 23:02)

Em Vista Alegre, Aveiro. Fotografia da seguidora do MeteoMontijo Daniyela Sofia Pereira.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 23:08)

Céu antes da trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 23:11)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica um frame de vídeo que fiz aqui no Porto com o telemóvel



 lindo! Com as cordas de chuva ficou impressionante.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 23:16)

Outra foto


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

Relâmpagos a SSE / sul / SW


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 23:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Relâmpagos a SSE / sul / SW



Agora vou dormir, que se lixe a trovoada eheh. 

Boas fotos malta


----------



## james (7 Jun 2015 às 23:20)

Por aqui , levanta - se uma ventania infernal e esta a entrar forte nebulosidade vinda de NE , vamos ver o que vai dar . . .


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jun 2015 às 23:39)

Por aqui tudo mais calmo agora. Sigo com uns belos 25,7ºC.


Durante a trovoada o calor que se sentia era notável, a temperatura não chegou a descer muito pois a célula acabou por passar de raspão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jun 2015 às 23:43)

Fotos da trovoada do fim de tarde de hoje:




Storm Braga, 7 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Storm Braga, 7 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Storm Braga, 7 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Storm Braga, 7 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Storm Braga, 7 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Storm Braga, 7 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Storm Braga, 7 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 23:49)

Vê-se alguns relâmpagos mais ou menos para E.


----------



## supercell (7 Jun 2015 às 23:50)

Por aqui continua a festa!! Enormes relâmpagos a Sul e Sudoeste. Agora mais calmo mas bem intensos...


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 23:51)

Mais dois e este último viu-se o raio.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2015 às 23:51)

Acabo de ver um relâmpago a S


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 23:52)

Estão-se a formar:


----------



## james (7 Jun 2015 às 23:52)

Trovoada ! ! !


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2015 às 23:57)

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões.


----------



## Stinger (8 Jun 2015 às 00:02)

Pelo porto nada


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Fotos da trovoada do fim de tarde de hoje:



 excepcional! 

Qualidade excelente!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

Vão seguindo a mesma trajectória que tiveram as do final da tarde...

Blitzortung.org

Rain Alarm

Radar IPMA - Intensidade da precipitação


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 00:12)

Video que fiz há pouco, relâmpago a SUL


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jun 2015 às 00:12)

Por aqui a temperatura já baixou um pouco, já caíram umas pingas e trovoada a S/O.
De momento tudo calmo.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 00:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Fotos da trovoada do fim de tarde de hoje:


Absolutamente divinais! 
Fantásticas Rui!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jun 2015 às 00:18)

Continuam os raios.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 00:21)

Show eléctrico!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 00:26)

Deixo também o registo da tarde/final de dia no Porto:

16h51



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

16h56



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

16h58



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h02



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h04



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h06



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h22



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h27



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h40



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

17h50



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(Continua)


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 00:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Video que fiz há pouco, relâmpago a SUL



Não consigo ver o vídeo. Está em privado.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 00:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Deixo também o registo da tarde/final de dia no Porto:



 belíssima célula e fotos! Perfeitas!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 00:34)

17h53



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

20h05



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

20h54



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

20h57



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

20h59



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h02



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h25



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h28



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h33



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h34



Storm clouds. Porto, 07-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Podia ter sido melhor mas já não foi mau!


----------



## james (8 Jun 2015 às 00:35)

Espetaculares os relâmpagos que se vão avistando .

Para já ainda sem chuva , mas o " GFS " promete um pouco para esta madrugada .

Vamos aguardar . . .


----------



## supercell (8 Jun 2015 às 00:39)

Por aqui o show acabou e as nuvens perdem força


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 00:41)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo ver o vídeo. Está em privado.


Penso que já dá


----------



## james (8 Jun 2015 às 00:42)

Avistam - se clarões por todo o lado e som de trovões vindos de vários sítios . Espantoso !


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jun 2015 às 00:57)

Continuam os relâmpagos embora menos frequentes do que ao bocado.
Começou agora a chover.
Cheiro intenso à terra.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 01:07)

Pequeno vídeo da célula da tarde de ontem a aproximar-se do Porto (ver HD):


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jun 2015 às 01:09)

Circundou o Porto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 01:15)

A trovoada já parou, no entanto começou a chover já há 15 minutos.


Foi uma trovoada excelente, tinha tudo o que se pede. A média distância para se poder captar bem os raios em segurança, descargas frequentes e não há nada melhor que assistir a uma trovoada de calções e chinelos. 


Vou editar o vídeo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 01:22)

23:12H para sul



Lightning_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jun 2015 às 01:26)

Ainda consegui apanhar vários raios. Depois vou ver o que apanhei e criarei um tópico com a trovoada que passou à tarde e a que passou à pouco.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jun 2015 às 01:58)

Boa noite,

Acabo de ver um clarão para S.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 02:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Video que fiz há pouco, relâmpago a SUL



 velocidade: 0,25 + 1080HD + full screen=  



João Pedro disse:


> Pequeno vídeo da célula da tarde de ontem a aproximar-se do Porto (ver HD):



 vel.2x + 1080HD + F.S =.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 04:11)

Tirado de um vídeo usando o Startrails:


----------



## Veterano (8 Jun 2015 às 08:17)

Bom dia. Já estão 23,2º por Matosinhos, céu muito encoberto, com o sol a aparecer esporadicamente...Ambiente tropical!


----------



## james (8 Jun 2015 às 08:50)

Bom dia , 

Esta a chover por aqui .


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 08:51)

Boas

Por aqui tempo quente e vão caindo alguns aguaceiros.

Temperatura atual de 22,4ºC com 69%HR
Vento está fraco de NE

A mínima foi semi-tropical , 19,9ºC
Um aguaceiro rendeu 0,4mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 12:12)

Boas, 

dia muito quente este e abafado. Mesmo um dia típico de trovoada.

A Este vão passando umas nuvens escuras com algumas cortinas de água e começou agora a chover.

Que tempo fantástico.


----------



## supercell (8 Jun 2015 às 12:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Tirado de um vídeo usando o Startrails:



Brutal! Como é que isso funciona?


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2015 às 12:45)

Bom dia,

muito calor por aqui a esta hora, sigo já com 30.5 ºc 

É  mesmo tempo típico de trovoada, isto vai ter que descarregar  

Algumas nuvens em evolução, vindas de E/ESE, de manhã caíram umas pingas grossas mas sem acumulação.

Está muito abafado


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 12:55)

Snifa disse:


> Está muito abafado



Este tempo é sufocante

Atuais *30,5ºC* com *39%HR*
De tarde promete  "dar molho "


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 13:15)

supercell disse:


> Brutal! Como é que isso funciona?


Pegas nos frames do vídeo, neste caso usei uns 7 e o programa junta-os todos numa só imagem. Por vezes dá resultados muito bons.


----------



## james (8 Jun 2015 às 14:32)

Tempo tórrido , esta muito abafado , quente e humido .
Estão 31 graus , de manha bem cedo já estavam 25 .

Foi uma noite fantástica com show elétrico ( e também com muitos pirilampos a volta da minha casa , tempo favorável para eles ) , mas a chuva só apareceu no inicio da manha .

Mas esta mesmo abafado , quando a HR esta mais baixa , o calor tolera - se melhor .


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2015 às 14:54)

Boas, 

Ainda a trovoada de ontem, deixo um pequeno vídeo em slow motion que fiz aqui no Porto:


Muito calor por aqui, sigo com *30.5 ºc* actuais


----------



## Névoa (8 Jun 2015 às 15:00)

Nada de chuva até agora (talvez alguma coisa muito cedo por aqui, não sei ao certo), e também não me parece que venham células nesta direcção tão cedo, a julgar pelo Rain Alarm. 
Bastante sol por aqui, da temperatura não digo nada, não posso julgar, mas parece-me excepcionalmente tórrrido lá fora.
Mais um aviso amarelo que não passou das boas intenções, acho eu, mas quero estar enganada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 15:20)

Começam a aparecer as primeiras torres a E e NE.

Muito calor mesmo e muito abafado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 15:33)

Células na zona de Arouca






Rain alarm


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jun 2015 às 15:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Células na zona de Arouca



Também tenho sido notificado pela aplicação Blitzortung sobre descargas a 26-25 Km de distância a SE.


----------



## Macuser (8 Jun 2015 às 16:02)

É a primeira vez que coloco aqui uma foto... Vamos ver se corre bem 

https://www.flickr.com/gp/133849621@N07/RnD2U7

Continu-o a não conseguir inserir imagens ... Buaaaaaa


O meu album com muitas mais fotos de ontem...
https://www.flickr.com/gp/133849621@N07/8oc6GB

Cumprimentos


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 16:07)

As células estão com movimento para NW , está a aproximar-se !


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 16:13)

Células da tarde de ontem



Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Poente



Sunset_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sun_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_7Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 16:23)

Escuridão brutal para SE 




As nuvens da bigorna já andam aqui por cima !


----------



## Névoa (8 Jun 2015 às 16:56)

Não acredito que alguma destas células chegue ao Porto, patece-me que tanto as de SE como as de NE vão directamente ao mar, se não se dissiparem antes. Para quem está no litoral estas células de leste são uma lotaria.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

Belas células neste momento, já bastante perto para ESE/E/NE. Havia de cair uma boa carga de água para acabar com este calor doentio


----------



## Stinger (8 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

Para sul nota se bem o escuro que lhes assiste


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jun 2015 às 17:32)

No inicio da tarde ameaçou com umas torres interessantes, mas rápido desapareceram  
Tempo quente e abafado 
Eclodiu +/- a 1hora


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Cerca de 30min atrás para SE


----------



## Névoa (8 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

O RA notificou chuva a uns 16 km daqui, pelo mapa deve ser perto de Gondomar. Será que chega à linha costeira, Matosinhos incluído?


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 19:14)

Vão caindo umas pingas


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jun 2015 às 19:23)

Magnífica célula em desenvolvimento a Este. Essa célula está em desenvolvimento na zona de Castro Daire.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 19:42)

Boas tardes,

Dia infernal pelo Porto, quente e muito abafado. Ao longo do dia foi ameaçando a chegada de alguma coisa mas... tudo ao lado! 
26,2ºC neste momento, acompanhados por uma brisa fresca de vez em quando.


----------



## Névoa (8 Jun 2015 às 20:00)

Outra notificação do RA, a dizer desta vez que chove a 0,1 km daqui. Não sei se é para rir ou chorar.

Edit. A notificação também não correspondia muito à verdade, o céu está até bastante limpo por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

Névoa disse:


> Outra notificação do RA, a dizer desta vez que chove a 0,1 km daqui. Não sei se é para rir ou chorar.
> 
> Edit. A notificação também não correspondia muito à verdade, o céu está até bastante limpo por aqui.



O  radar está correto, mas a chuva evapora ao chegar à superfície. Está muito calor


----------



## Névoa (8 Jun 2015 às 21:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> O  radar está correto, mas a chuva evapora ao chegar à superfície. Está muito calor



Ok, mas nem sequer havia nuvens  para isso


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

Grande clarão amarelado e relâmpago para ESE


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

Dia com muito menos história em relação ao de ontem. A instabilidade ficou retida pelas serras. 


Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por nuvens altas e estão uns belos 26,2ºC.


Duas fotos desta tarde:




Sky Braga, 8 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky Braga, 8 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## cookie (8 Jun 2015 às 21:55)

O dia hoje no Porto foi horrivelmente quente. Não me lembro desta sensação na cidade. Ao sol o carro chegou aos 40 graus! Domingo às 22:00 na senhora da hora estavam 29graus e em vila do conde 21 graus. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 22:08)

Brutal o relâmpago há pouco


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 22:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Brutal o relâmpago há pouco


Também vi.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 22:13)

WOOW viste este ?


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 22:15)

Não! Tenho de ir para a janela está visto!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 22:16)

Outro!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2015 às 22:18)

Grandes relâmpagos para E/ESE neste momento  continua abafado


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jun 2015 às 22:18)

Talvez só para o fim da semana é que consiga ter tempo para criar o tópico com as fotos de ontem.
Entretanto deixo aqui uma foto de um dos relâmpagos de ontem. Este por acaso foi o seu último relâmpago.




Lightning June 7th in Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 22:22)

Snifa disse:


> Grandes relâmpagos para E/ESE neste momento  continua abafado


Pelo Blitzortung devem ser os de Castelo de Paiva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 23:09)

Snifa disse:


> Grandes relâmpagos para E/ESE neste momento  continua abafado




O que consegui captar:


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 23:28)

guimeixen disse:


> Talvez só para o fim da semana é que consiga ter tempo para criar o tópico com as fotos de ontem.
> Entretanto deixo aqui uma foto de um dos relâmpagos de ontem. Este por acaso foi o seu último relâmpago.
> 
> 
> ...



Também apanhei esse.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 23:49)

Boas,

Aqui ainda bastante quente  com *25ºC*; *55%HR* ; Vento fraco de Leste
Temperatura máxima foi de *30,9ºC* às 13h

Francelos vai com *20,3ºC* e *75%HR*

Às 22:18h


----------



## Névoa (9 Jun 2015 às 00:33)

Segundo o isep, ontem (8 de Junho) foi o dia mais quente do ano até agora, com 32,1C de máxima.

A máxima registada pelo SMCP foi de 32,4C e, embora não seja possível saber qual foi a máxima de S. Gens, o registo das 12:00 UTC atingiu 32,5C.

Temperaturas actuais
Isep:  25,6C
SMCP: 25,8C

S. Gens a assinalar 24,8C âs 22:00 UTC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 00:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Entretanto deixo aqui uma foto de um dos relâmpagos de ontem. Este por acaso foi o seu último relâmpago.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Também apanhei esse.



 cruzem as direcções para o localizar e talvez se possa criar um par estereoscópico para ter uma ideia da configuração tridimensional.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 01:32)

Que calor a esta hora


----------



## cookie (9 Jun 2015 às 08:58)

Não se passou nada por aqui. De momento 21 graus e o sol a espreitar pelas nuvens.


----------



## Névoa (9 Jun 2015 às 11:12)

Névoa disse:


> Segundo o isep, ontem (8 de Junho) foi o dia mais quente do ano até agora, com 32,1C de máxima.
> 
> A máxima registada pelo SMCP foi de 32,4C e, embora não seja possível saber qual foi a máxima de S. Gens, o registo das 12:00 UTC atingiu 32,5C.



Agora os dados do Grande Porto da rede do ipma relativos a ontem (8 de Junho):

Pedras Rubras
Max: 31,9C
Min: 20C

S. Gens
Max: 34,2C
Min: 20,4C

Massarelos
Max: 34C
Min: 21,3C


----------



## Macuser (9 Jun 2015 às 13:59)

Bom Dia

Blitzortung.org apanhou a minutos um Raio perto de Parmeira, Braga, e outro perto da Povoa do Lanhoso...

Visualmente confirmam-se nuvens das boas 

Só que como maçarico que sou, ja sei inserir as fotos no Flickr, mas não sei como fazer para elas aparecerem aqui, ou se são pesadas demais....

Cumprimentos


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2015 às 14:18)

Muito boas formções a Este. Ainda melhor que ontem.


Estou no sotão de uma casa antiga em Palmeira a uns dez metros do chão com vista para o Gerês e arredores. Logo ponho as fotos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2015 às 14:27)

Vi agora um relâmpago mesmo na base da célula


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 14:34)

Macuser disse:


> Blitzortung.org apanhou a minutos um Raio perto de Parmeira, Braga, e outro perto da Povoa do Lanhoso...



Em Braga é erro do Blitzortung, isso  falha muito, tens que cruzar  com radar

Está potente no Gerês, a propagar-se para sudeste.  Com este stormtrack não tenho muita esperança para Braga, mas vamos lá a ver, pode ser que alguma frente de rajada oriunda dessas células dispare algo na nossa zona.












Macuser disse:


> Só que como maçarico que sou, ja sei inserir as fotos no Flickr, mas não sei como fazer para elas aparecerem aqui, ou se são pesadas demais....



Vê este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 14:40)

Estas células estão fantásticas !





Zona do Gerês - 14:31h


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jun 2015 às 14:47)

Boa tarde,

Enquanto um telemóvel está a fazer time lapse o outro está a tirar fotos.

Algumas tiradas desde que se começaram a formar até à uns minutos atrás.




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2015 às 14:55)

Grandes células em formação no interior , o radar já detecta reflectividades elevadas 






Infelizmente são células que nascem e morrem praticamente no mesmo local, duvido muito que cheguem aqui mais  ao litoral.

Se chegar alguma coisa serão mais  as nuvens altas que resultam da expansão das bigornas.


Sigo com 26.1 ºc actuais, um pouco mais fresco hoje e com vento de Oeste/ONO.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 15:08)

Às 14:45h


----------



## HélderCosta (9 Jun 2015 às 15:28)

Boas, sou novo por aqui...
Pelo que tenho registado tudo indica que as neblinas e nevoeiros vão estar de volta.
E a chuva fraca e persistente tende em aparecer no fim de semana! RRR


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Agora neste momento mais uma grande explosão no Gerês (ou mais próximo?), @guimeixen, @Ruipedroo ou @Macuser, arranjem lá uma boa foto  para ilustrar, que o meu shitphone é muito fraco


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jun 2015 às 16:37)

Grande torre a crescer rápido.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

Vince disse:


> Agora neste momento mais uma grande explosão no Gerês (ou mais próximo?), @guimeixen, @Ruipedroo ou @Macuser, arranjem lá uma boa foto  para ilustrar, que o meu shitphone é muito fraco



Tirada à 3 minutos:




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

Bela rega fruto da celula que por lá passou.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2015 às 16:52)

Essa torre sobre o Gerês, vista aqui do Porto, há minutos:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela rega fruto da celula que por lá passou.




Incrivel, mais *27,6 mm *na mesma estação(Cabril)
Montalegre com *12,1 mm*


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 17:16)

Snifa disse:


> Essa torre sobre o Gerês, vista aqui do Porto, há minutos:


Tiras melhor fotos do Porto que eu com um telemóvel de Braga. Que lente é essa ?
Entretanto esfumou-se rapidamente, mas já cresce outra nova.




jonas_87 disse:


> Incrivel, mais *27,6 mm *na mesma estação(Cabril)
> Montalegre com *12,1 mm*



Incrível a capacidade de estar sempre a gerar novas células na mesma região.
Radar das últimas horas, até ter falhado novamente às 16:20


----------



## ACampos (9 Jun 2015 às 17:21)

A mim parece-me que as células se estão a mover para o interior... Pelo menos vendo as imagens de radar, é o que parece. Pagava para que viesse uMa para o Porto...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2015 às 17:24)

Vince disse:


> Tiras melhor fotos do Porto que eu com um telemóvel de Braga. Que lente é essa ?



Boas, Vince, a lente é a Canon EF 100-400 mm f4 L:







Recomendo, óptimo vidro, grande qualidade de imagem em todas as distâncias focais, resistência ao pó e água, só peca por ser muito grande e pesada 

Em termos de lentes zoom também tenho uma Canon EF 70-200 mm  F4 L.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

Snifa disse:


> Boas, Vince, a lente é a Canon EF 100-400 mm f4 L:
> 
> Recomendo, óptimo vidro ,grande qualidade de imagem em todas as distâncias focais, resistência, só peca por ser muito grande e pesada
> 
> Também tenho uma Canon 70-200 mm  F4 L.



É um excelente canhão !!


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

ACampos disse:


> A mim parece-me que as células se estão a mover para o interior... Pelo menos vendo as imagens de radar, é o que parece. Pagava para que viesse uMa para o Porto...



Estão a 40km NE e 25km SE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 17:33)

Vince disse:


> Incrível a capacidade de estar sempre a gerar novas células na mesma região.
> Radar das últimas horas, até ter falhado novamente às 16:20



Repara nos níveis de humidade na zona Gerês e Montalegre.
A elevada humidade ( devido a chuva )  pode estar a ajudar a formar-se nova células.





Em Cabeceiras as células não estão a formar-se , talvez devido baixa humidade..


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

Mais outra torre a crescer.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

Vão-se ouvindo no Porto...


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 17:41)

Hoje nesta região o _stormtrack_, fluxo dos níveis médios/altos que movimentam células de alguma dimensão, é mais coisa menos coisa, ONO-ESE, dificilmente vai alguma coisa já formada para o litoral. A única hipótese é disparar uma próxima.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 17:59)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão.. será?

Entretanto o radar voltou ..


----------



## james (9 Jun 2015 às 18:01)

Quase todo o dia a observar belos cumulus nimbus a Leste , mas começam a fugir.  

Mais um dia a ver navios . . .


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2015 às 18:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Repara nos níveis de humidade na zona Gerês e Montalegre.
> A elevada humidade ( devido a chuva )  pode estar a ajudar a formar-se nova células.
> 
> 
> ...


Boa tarde.

O que eu observei esta tarde (assim como em tardes anteriores) foi que o vento no início da tarde aumentou de intensidade, do quadrante O, o que me leva a supor que a humidade que este vento traz é uma das grandes responsáveis pelo actividade que temos na formação das células. Não é só a humidade dos locais em causa, é a humidade que o vento transporta para as zonas montanhosas, que no processo de aquecimento - e estes dias tem sido excelentes nisso - se eleva e forma as ditas células. Temos um processo muito activo neste momento como já o Vince o referiu.
Mas com esta dinâmica, será o interior a dispor de melhores condições para a actividade eléctrica...


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jun 2015 às 18:06)

Algumas fotos tiradas à pouco.




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

A cumulonimbus das fotos é esta:





Esta nuvem andava perdida:




Lonely cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2015 às 18:09)

Por cá o calor continuou hoje, com uma *máxima* de *31,7ºC*.
Ontem tive uma *máxima* de *33,3ºC*.

Neste momento observo formações cumulares desde o quadrante NNE até ao quadrante SSO, sempre a acompanhar as zonas montanhosas que delimitam o nosso litoral norte e o interior.

*Tatual: 28,0ºC
Hr: 35%
*​Deixo aqui imagens tiradas pelas 17h:

*Para SSE*





*Para NE*





*Para NNE



*


----------



## james (9 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

Por aqui , as nuvens tem andado ate próximas do litoral , mas não avançam .

Observo agora que na zona próximo de Ponte de Lima , as nuvens estão a aglomerar - se e ate a escurecer , não sei se terão direito a algo por la .


----------



## 1337 (9 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

Trata-se da frente de brisa, que esbarra nas Serras e faz criar estas células devido ao calor, pena que isto só aconteça a cerca de 40 km do litoral no máximo, ou por falta de serras mais altas e próximas de nós, ou por estarmos muito perto do mar, e já sabemos que as células pouco gostam destas brisas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 18:53)

Célula na zona da serra de São Macário - São Pedro do sul :


----------



## james (9 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

Por aqui , o vento também acalmou e as nuvens aproximaram - se um pouco do litoral. 

Também esta mais quente .


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jun 2015 às 19:38)

Time lapse da tarde de hoje. Desde as 13h até às 18h30.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2015 às 19:47)

Tarde com formações espectaculares. Não chegou ao litoral mas foi um bom espectáculo gratuito.

Por agora está ligeiramente mais fresco e o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por Altocumulus.

Mais logo coloco os registos.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jun 2015 às 19:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Time lapse da tarde de hoje. Desde as 13h até às 18h30.


Espetacular!


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 19:55)

guimeixen disse:


> Time lapse da tarde de hoje. Desde as 13h até às 18h30.



Excelente produção


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 20:00)

Boas,
Hoje o dia não foi tão quente , mas esteve bastante calor.
A máxima chegou aos *29,2ºC*
Minima de *19,2ºC
*
Agora sigo com *24,4ºC* e vento fraco de *WSW*

Mais duas fotos desta tarde


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 20:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais duas fotos desta tarde


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jun 2015 às 21:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Espetacular!





Joaopaulo disse:


> Excelente produção





cstools.net disse:


> Ficou excelente, parece um vulcão
> Que programa usas para fazer a velocidade rápida? Visto que o VegasPro só deixa até 300% (3x)



Obrigado!

cstools, eu utilizo uma aplicação no telemóvel chamada framelapse para fazer a time lapse. Na aplicação dá para escolher o intervalo de tempo ao filmar, neste caso foram 5 segundos.


----------



## 1337 (9 Jun 2015 às 21:37)

Ás 19 h UTC apenas 5 estações tinham mais de 30ºC em todo o país, a daqui era uma delas, com 30.6ºC. Para terem noção, nestes dias de calor, praticamente todos os dias a estação daqui foi mais quente que a de Monção, esta que no verão tem uma média superior a 30ºC em Julho e Agosto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2015 às 23:22)

Timelapse desta tarde. Como estava mais interessado em fotografar filmei com o telemóvel.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jun 2015 às 00:30)

Deixo também 3 fotos, um bocadinho pixeladas, que ainda consegui apanhar fora de casa:

Duas bigornas tão juntinhas sobre a Freita e arredores!



Storm clouds. Porto, 09-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 09-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O Godzilla esteve cá hoje! 



Storm clouds. Porto, 09-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2015 às 00:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Deixo também 3 fotos, um bocadinho pixeladas, que ainda consegui apanhar fora de casa:
> 
> Duas bigornas tão juntinhas sobre a Freita e arredores!



Boas fotos 

Sabes dizer a que horas foi tirada a 1ª foto? Acho que tenho uma praticamente igual


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jun 2015 às 00:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas fotos
> 
> Sabes dizer a que horas foi tirada a 1ª foto? Acho que tenho uma praticamente igual


Obrigado João. 
Os detalhes da foto dizem 15h25 mas acho que a máquina deve estar na hora de inverno pelo que poderá ter sido efetivamente às 16h25.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2015 às 01:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado João.
> Os detalhes da foto dizem 15h25 mas acho que a máquina deve estar na hora de inverno pelo que poderá ter sido efetivamente às 16h25.






Storm clouds. Porto, 09-06-2015 by JoãoP74, no Flickr



Joaopaulo disse:


> Acho que tenho uma praticamente igual


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jun 2015 às 02:40)

Depois de muito trabalho a editar e a escolher as melhores de mais de 100 fotos que tirei ontem, deixo finalmente aqui algumas.


Foi uma tarde magnífica. Suei como um desalmado pois o compartimento da casa onde me encontrava era mesmo muito quente, mas valeu a pena. 





Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sky, Braga 9 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 08:00)

2 registos do passado dia 7 de Junho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2015 às 10:40)

Bom dia,

Noite de algum nevoeiro , agora já levantou mas o céu está muito nublado.

Minima de 15,5ºC 

Agora 16,1ºC com 92%humidade.
Vento moderado de Sul / SSW


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jun 2015 às 10:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Storm clouds. Porto, 09-06-2015 by JoãoP74, no Flickr


Segundos de diferença! 
Muito fotogénicas estas duas células realmente.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jun 2015 às 10:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Depois de muito trabalho a editar e a escolher as melhores de mais de 100 fotos que tirei ontem, deixo finalmente aqui algumas.
> 
> Foi uma tarde magnífica. Suei como um desalmado pois o compartimento da casa onde me encontrava era mesmo muito quente, mas valeu a pena.


Valeu sim senhor, estão belíssimas!


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2015 às 11:20)

Excelentes registos 

Entretanto hoje está finalmente mais fresco, chegou mesmo a chuviscar.
Altura de arrejar bem as casas que ainda vão levar alguns dias a arrefecer.


----------



## james (10 Jun 2015 às 11:35)

Bom dia ,

Neste dia de Portugal, o céu esta muito nublado  e esta a chuviscar .

Esta consideravelmente mais frio que nos dias anteriores .


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jun 2015 às 11:41)

Agora de manhã o vento apresenta-se do quadrante Sul passando para Oeste e Noroeste a partir do ínicio da tarde.

Entretanto não há ondas surfáveis em Espinho e o tempo apresenta-se relativamente fresco para a tarde melhores condições virão.


----------



## Stinger (10 Jun 2015 às 14:33)

Ceu nublado e bem mais fresco que ontem


----------



## 1337 (10 Jun 2015 às 14:46)

Finalmente um tempo mais fresco. 

Nos últimos dias tem sido isto, em 10 dias de junho 7 foram acima dos 30ºC


----------



## PauloSR (10 Jun 2015 às 14:55)

Na segunda-feira à tarde, em plena serra do gerês, a meio da aproximação de uma célula, dei conta de uma espécie de "funil" fino na lateral da mesma.
Deixo aqui a imagem captada entre a Lomba do Vidoal e a Carvalha das Éguas, pelas 18h20 sensivelmente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jun 2015 às 22:23)

Boa noite,

bastante mais fresco neste momento em relação aos dias anteriores. Toca a abrir as janelas. 


Sigo com 17,2ºC. No meu quarto estão 26,2ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jun 2015 às 22:46)

Vídeo da trovoada de Domingo à noite, dia 7:


Ps: Fiz alguns cortes entre os relâmpagos e os trovões, portanto o intervalo de tempo entre estes não corresponde à realidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2015 às 22:51)

Boas,
Bela frescura lá fora , com *15,5ºC* e *94%HR*
A temperatura máxima foi de *17,6ºC* às 00h 

O vento esteve todo o dia de S / SSW

Agora é abrir as portas e janelas para a casa arejar ( as divisões a sul já estão mais frescas e as do lado norte ainda bastante quentes)


----------



## james (11 Jun 2015 às 08:02)

Bom dia , 

Mais um dia com céu muito nublado .

Tatual : 15 graus centigrados


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2015 às 08:13)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto com nuvens baixas e 17,2º.


----------



## cookie (11 Jun 2015 às 09:34)

E por VC  a "montanha pariu um rato" nada de tempestades nada de temporal. Hoje o termómetro às 8:00 registava 16graus.


----------



## panzer4 (11 Jun 2015 às 12:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> 2 registos do passado dia 7 de Junho.








muito bom! o de Terras do Bouro mostra bem,que o raio caiu muito perto de onde te encontravas..
foi no centro de Terras do Bouro que fizes te o video?
Cumps


----------



## panzer4 (11 Jun 2015 às 13:04)

Boas..neste momento a reportar desde França,mais propriamente de Arcachon( cerca 30kms de Bordeus).
o Instituto de Meteo Frances preve para esta area tempestades fortes,ao nivel do que aconteceu em Portugal,tendo mesmo colocado toda a área em Alerta Laranja..... http://alerte.vigilance-meteo.fr/index.html http://vigilance.meteofrance.com http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/aquitaine/regi72
A aguardar para ver.
cumps
P.S. já nao era a primeira vez que o MeteoFrance se engana redondamente...a ver vamos!


----------



## cookie (11 Jun 2015 às 14:28)

Fotos fantásticas! Parabéns aos fotografos


----------



## panzer4 (11 Jun 2015 às 17:44)

bem,ate agora por aqui,nada de mais aconteceu..apenas uma chuva mais forte e uma ou outra rajada...
continuando a aguardar pela "verdadeira" acçaõ!


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jun 2015 às 19:35)

Céu pouco nublado, alguns cirrus e cumulus.

Tempo fresco em Espinho


----------



## james (11 Jun 2015 às 21:46)

Apos o céu ter desanuviado durante a tarde, esta a entrar de NO bastante nebulosidade .

Esta a ficar bastante fresco , sigo com 14 graus centigrados .


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jun 2015 às 11:40)

Bom dia.
Dias bem mais frescos, estes últimos.
Hoje temos o céu encoberto e o vento a soprar fraco, variando entre SSE e SSO.
Vai chuviscando...

*Tatual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 73%*​

Hoje desloquei-me à *RUEMA de Luzim-Penafiel* para efectuar uma manutenção.
Aqui há 2\3 semanas o udómetro andou a contabilizar precipitação.  Vi pequenas laranjas no chão, vindas de terrenos vizinhos - Acho que estiveram a fazer tiro ao alvo ao udómetro! 
Bem, aquilo está agora em condições (*limpinho, limpinho!*) e preparado para o verão (veremos!).


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jun 2015 às 12:27)

Boa tarde,

Já chove à uns alguns minutos e cheira bastante à terra.

Imagem de radar às 12h10:


----------



## james (12 Jun 2015 às 14:12)

Boas , 

Mais um dia com o céu muito nublado e já chuviscou .

Esta bem fresco ,  a tmin foi de 11 graus centigrados .


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Boas ,

Manhã de céu bastante nublado.
Agora está limpo para o mar.

Temperaturas bem frescas , atuais 16ºC e 66% de humidade .

Vento sopra de SSW / SW com algumas rajadas moderadas , maxima de 35,4km/h

A chuva está prevista chegar nas primeiras horas de sábado


----------



## james (12 Jun 2015 às 17:22)

O ceu começou a desanuviar e aqueceu bastante , não esperava que aquecesse tanto .

Não ha ainda vestígios do possível evento deste fim de semana , não estou la muito otimista , acho que a acontecer sera novamente localizado , com uns a levar tudo e outros quase nada .


----------



## james (12 Jun 2015 às 22:08)

Esta a entrar muita nebulosidade de SO a pouco já caíram  umas pingas .

O vento , que esteve a soprar um pouco , parou por completo .

Esta tudo estranhamente calmo .

A calma precede a tempestade ?

Era bom , era !


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 01:22)

Boas,

Céu nublado e temperatura a descer, vou com *13,4ºC*
Vento fraco de Sul. Já caíram umas pingas.

Extremos de ontem:
Máxima *16,6ºC* / Minima *12,6ºC*

Registo ao poente, 21h:




Longa exposição às 22:16H, fluxo de SW / WSW bem visível


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 01:56)

*0,25mm* acumulados , nesta estação : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOVA3#history

Radar:


----------



## Névoa (13 Jun 2015 às 01:59)

S. Gens está sem dados desde as 8:00 UTC de ontem (12 de Junho).


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 02:27)

Células a formarem-se no mar e em aproximação ! Fluxo de SW - NE


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2015 às 02:58)




----------



## CptRena (13 Jun 2015 às 04:09)

Célula mesmo em cima. Pontaria espectacular. Chove a cântaros


----------



## cookie (13 Jun 2015 às 07:23)

Chove bem e certinho por vc e estão 15 graus


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado e frio, 13,5ºC, por aqui. De momento não chove mas já choveu; a estação de Lordelo apresenta para já um acumulado de 0,5 mm, alcançado sensivelmente entre as 6h30 e as 7h15.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 08:59)

Já chove! 
Deve aumentar de intensidade em breve.


----------



## james (13 Jun 2015 às 09:21)

Bom dia , 

Finalmente regressa a chuva ! 

Dia de aguaceiros muito fortes !


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 09:46)

Por aqui está bom... a chuva fraca passou a chuva nenhuma e agora até parece que o sol quer dar um ar de sua graça!


----------



## james (13 Jun 2015 às 10:24)

Finalmente um belo dia de chuva por aqui !

Ceu a ficar novamente muito carregado , vento a soprar com alguma intensidade de sul .


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 11:15)

Caem mais umas pinguinhas agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 11:48)

Boas,
Tempo de chuva.

Dados atuais : 13,1ºC / 93%HR / vento de sul a 15kmh rajadas de 30kmh
Acumulado 2,8mm


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2015 às 12:13)

Chove com gotas grossas po aqui


----------



## james (13 Jun 2015 às 14:28)

Chove novamente.

Vento sopra com alguma intensidade !


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 14:29)

Boas,

Vento de *SSW / SW* a aumentar de intensidade.
Sopra a *26Km/h *com rajadas de *42Km/h.*
Atuais* 16,5ºC, *o acumulado está nos *3,2mm
*
Para o mar o céu está mais escuro , andam lá umas células , estão a vir para a costa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 14:43)

Acumulados significativos nas estações aqui mais a sul

- Serrado: *5,1mm* http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROO2
- Ovar: *4,3mm* http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA67
- Estarreja: *10,9mm* http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROE3
- Gafanha da Nazaré: *20,8mm*  http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IILHAVOG2
- Palhaça: *10,4mm* http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA88
- Fermentelos: *6,3mm* http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA96
Mancha vermelha na zona de Aveiro


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 15:04)

Está a passar tudo ao lado do Porto. Não há meio de chegar uma boa chuvada!


----------



## Névoa (13 Jun 2015 às 15:11)

Por aqui, que eu tenha visto, só choveu de forma a se fazer notar entre as 11 e 12:00. Depois o sol saiu e até fritava. Nem estou a acompanhar o evento para não ficar frustrada.
Mas pronto, de qualquer forma foi chuva, e eu já não via disto há bastante tempo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 15:17)

Céu muito escuro para OESTE


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2015 às 15:20)

Bastante escuro para Oeste e SW,  olhando ao radar o grosso da precipitação ainda não chegou, talvez lá mais para o fim da tarde/noite.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 15:32)

Cortinas de chuva a passar no mar , pelo radar talvez entre em terra na zona de Matosinhos 

Rajadas de *SSW* a aumentar , *45,1Km/h *agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 16:04)

Já chove puxada a vento 
Linha muito escura para W / SW


----------



## Névoa (13 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Potente aguaceiro há bocado, mas já está a passar.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2015 às 16:44)

Forte chuvada que se abateu pelo Porto


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Célula a SW , está a descarregar bem no mar


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 17:26)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 17:35)

Que chuvada agora mesmo 

Rate de *23,6mm/h*
Acumulado vai nos *4,4mm* a subir .

O vento sopra de SSW , rajada de* 51,5Km/h *

Durante a aproximação da célula
*

*


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

Chove bem, sigo com *4.2 mm *acumulados


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2015 às 18:12)

Boas,
tarde de aguaceiros por aqui. 

17ºC.

Para a noite deveremos ter alguma animação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 18:58)

Chove torrencialmente !!

Rate de* 78,4mm/h*


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

Muita chuva pelo Porto!


----------



## Stinger (13 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Chuva muito forte em gondomar!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 19:19)

Stinger disse:


> Chuva muito forte em gondomar!!



Chuva forte em deslocação para NE


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2015 às 19:24)

Grande chuvada sigo com 8 mm acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 19:48)

Aqui 8,9mm acumulados 

ISEP segue com 7,6mm

Os terrenos estão a gostar


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2015 às 19:56)

Boa tarde,

Chove bastante agora


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 20:17)

Continua a chover, agora de forma mais moderada. Lordelo leva 7,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2015 às 21:07)

Timelapse desta tarde:


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2015 às 21:40)

Chove com grande intensidade neste momento, sigo com 13.2 mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2015 às 22:31)

Está a ser uma boa rega para Junho, sigo com *14 mm* acumulados até ao momento, 13.1 ºc  actuais.

Um vídeo que fiz esta tarde na Maia ( Silva Escura)


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 22:36)

10,9 mm por Lordelo. Continua a chover.

Algumas fotos tiradas ao longo do dia:



Clouds over the city. Porto, 13-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds over the city. Porto, 13-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds over the city. Porto, 13-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds over the city. Porto, 13-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds over the city. Porto, 13-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## dj_teko (14 Jun 2015 às 02:21)

boa rega agora mesmo


----------



## Stinger (14 Jun 2015 às 02:44)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Paelagius (14 Jun 2015 às 03:54)

Boa noite,

Chove imenso!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2015 às 04:11)

Madrugada bastante chuvosa. Não pára de cair já deve fazer horas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2015 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

chuva forte esta madrugada, acumulados por aqui *26.8 mm* até ao momento 

Agora mais um aguaceiro com pingas grossas, 13.0 ºc actuais.

Esta manhã  pelas 7 horas fiz um vídeo que me está a intrigar, a meu ver é a formação ( ou tentativa de formação) de uma tromba marinha ao largo do Porto ( em frente à Petrogal )

Aumentei muito o contraste para se ver melhor, notem em baixo da protuberância em cone um pequeno funil estreito a formar-se, não dá para ver muito bem devido à distância e chuva.

Deixo à consideração do pessoal do Forum 

Ver 720 p:


Print screen de frames no video com contraste aumentado


----------



## cookie (14 Jun 2015 às 09:00)

De momento 15graus com uma sensação térmica que deve rondar 13 graus. Está frio e não ha ponta de vento. 
Panorama a este e sudeste (muito carregado)





E a nordeste


----------



## cookie (14 Jun 2015 às 10:26)

Acabo de falar com os meus pais que reportam da senhora da hora e vão caindo aguaceiros torrenciais. De momento não ha trovoada e agora estava uma aberta. Em vc desde que acordei ainda não choveu.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2015 às 10:55)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> chuva forte esta madrugada, acumulados por aqui *26.8 mm* até ao momento
> 
> ...



Parece de facto estar a querer formar-se ali alguma coisa.  
Bem apanhado!


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2015 às 13:13)

Boas,

por aqui *29.8 mm* acumulados.  já não chove há algum tempo mas durante a madrugada foi um  verdadeiro temporal  de chuva com rain rate máximo a chegar aos *109.4 mm/h*.

Junho já segue com 43,8 mm , está quase na média 

O ISEP ultrapassa os 30 mm hoje, segue com *32 mm* acumulados até ao momento e um rain rate máximo de 117.09 mm/h

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## james (14 Jun 2015 às 14:11)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui  choveu muito durante quase toda a noite e ate meio da manha .

De momento  mantem - se o céu nublado .


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jun 2015 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,
Madrugada e manhã muito chuvosa por aqui, agora está mais calmo.
O acumulado de hoje está nos *27,8mm*, bela rega!

O rate máximo foi de *58,2mm/h *pelas 3:54h

O mês leva agora *40,8mm*


----------



## Névoa (14 Jun 2015 às 15:56)

Acredito  que tenha chovido durante quase toda a noite, mas desde o meio da manhá o sol brilha, e já está bem mais quente também. Fim de festa, agora vem o calor de novo, espero que de forma minimamente gradual.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> chuva forte esta madrugada, acumulados por aqui *26.8 mm* até ao momento
> 
> ...



Bom registo @Snifa 

De facto também surgiu uma estrutura desse tipo ao largo da cidade de Espinho. A câmera da surftotal captou uma funnel cloud com rotação ás 8h da manhã de hoje.

Deixo aqui o link:
http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/espinho-hd

O vídeo está na barra de baixo e diz: Hoje 8h

Funnel cloud com rotação ao largo de Espinho ( Praía da Baía)


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

Boa tarde,

Dia bastante solarengo pelo Porto desde o início da tarde.
Um semi-círculo de células mais vigorosas rodeia a cidade de NE a SE sensivelmente neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jun 2015 às 18:56)

Célula bastante ativa mesmo às portas do Porto, em Paredes (Recarei).


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jun 2015 às 19:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Célula bastante ativa mesmo às portas do Porto, em Paredes (Recarei).



Sim, e uma outra a SSE dessa.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Belíssimas vistas daqui; já produziu umas mammatus ténues, a de Paredes, mas mesmo assim boas o suficiente para trazer alguma animação a este domingo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jun 2015 às 19:36)

Às 18:35h


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jun 2015 às 19:38)

Continua a reproduzir-se essa belíssima célula.  Está praticamente estacionária há já bastante tempo e em constante ebulição.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2015 às 19:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas vistas daqui; já produziu umas mammatus ténues, a de Paredes, mas mesmo assim boas o suficiente para trazer alguma animação a este domingo!



Esse mammatus vistos daqui  há minutos, duraram pouco tempo.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jun 2015 às 20:09)

Snifa disse:


> Esse mammatus vistos daqui  há minutos, duraram pouco tempo.


Corretíssimo!  Estavam bonitas, branquinhas como a neve! 
A célula mais ao longe, sobre a Freita, também produziu algumas há pouco.


----------



## supercell (14 Jun 2015 às 20:34)

Dia bastante calmo por aqui, apenas de salientar uma boa chuvada a meio da manhã..


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Jun 2015 às 21:33)

Céu nublado com abertas, vento N/NO, tempo fresco!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jun 2015 às 21:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Bom fim de domingo.

A célula de Paredes, vista daqui de Paços de Ferreira...
Ao que parece, era mais fogo de vista do que propriamente sinal de mau tempo.
Vista perto das 20h, a célula aparentemente era inócua, sem grande desenvolvimento, apenas visualmente um pouco mais apelativa do que o normal...
Via-se perfeitamente por baixo da célula zonas mais distantes:






Outras imagens de células afastadas (incrementado ligeiramente o contraste), no sentido NE, O e SO respectivamente:













Por cá a noite e manhã foram pródigas em aguaceiros, deixando-me um *acumulado* de *31,5 mm*. Nada mau!
Ontem o acumulado foi de 8,4mm.
Foi fresco este dia, com uma *Tmín de 12,0ºC* e *Tmáx de 16,2ºC*.

*Tatual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 84%*​*Um bom começo de semana.*


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jun 2015 às 21:44)

Enquanto estava a surfar o cogumelo da célula de Paredes chegou até Espinho e apresentava mammatus. Também consegui observar a célula de Arouca.
Excelentes formações de células sobretudo uma que estava a sudoeste de Espinho que apresentava pileus no topo.

Se eu tivesse uma máquina gopro é que era


----------



## james (14 Jun 2015 às 23:31)

Por aqui , o céu continua muito nublado .

Tatual : 14 graus centigrados

Muitos pirilampos aqui a volta esta noite !


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2015 às 01:25)

Boas,
Deixo algumas fotos de ontem







Foi visível parte de um arco-íris








Ao poente os topos das células iluminados pelo sol




Pôr do sol , com direito a luz verde


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2015 às 01:45)

Snifa disse:


> Esse mammatus vistos daqui  há minutos, duraram pouco tempo.



Espectáculo!
Esses eram da célula de Paredes?

Eu pelas 20h virado para ESE / SE, apanhei estes:


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

Boa tarde,

Acabo de receber notificações da app Blitzortung sobre descargas a ocorrer a 41 km a NE daqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jun 2015 às 20:30)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Acabo de receber notificações da app Blitzortung sobre descargas a ocorrer a 41 km a NE daqui.



Tenho fotos dessa célula, agora vou jantar e estudar um pouco.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jun 2015 às 20:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tenho fotos dessa célula, agora vou jantar e estudar um pouco.



Fui caçar tempestades de carro.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jun 2015 às 21:05)

A famosa foto da caçada de hoje


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jun 2015 às 00:05)

Boas,

Deixo também os registos da minha emocionante "caçada" de domingo, desde a janela! 

18h23



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

18h32



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

18h45



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

18h58



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h04



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h04



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h07



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h08



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h12



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h13



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h13



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h19



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(Continua...)


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jun 2015 às 00:07)

19h21



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h23



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h25



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h31



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h42



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h53



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h56



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

19h59



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

20h03



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h00



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

21h01



Storm clouds. Porto, 14-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Uma evolução muito rápida de duas ou três células que produziram umas bonitas _mammatus_, já aqui tão bem mostradas pelo Snifa e pelo João Paulo; uma bela forma de acabar o fim-de-semana!


----------



## Teles (16 Jun 2015 às 00:08)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/336/18628696068_9e2de464d7.jpg

Excelente foto João!


----------



## Veterano (16 Jun 2015 às 09:39)

Bom dia. Nevoeiro em dissipação por Matosinhos, a temperatura vai começar a subir, depois de alguns dias bem frescos!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Jun 2015 às 10:18)

Bom dia! Céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2015 às 13:54)

Nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este de Espinho.

Pouco CAPE, portanto deve surgir um aguaceiros fracos talvez.

Situação a acompanhar, há formações de nuvens interessantes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jun 2015 às 22:16)

Boas,

Está uma noite bastante agradável, atuais *20,7ºC* com *68%HR* e vento fraco de SSE

A máxima foi de *22,7ºC*
Minima de *12,6ºC*

Foto que fiz ontem ao poente


----------



## Veterano (17 Jun 2015 às 07:57)

Bom dia. Manhã luminosa, com 18,6º e sem vento. O mar parece um lago!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jun 2015 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo e começa a aquecer.
A minima chegou aos *16ºC *às 5:37h

Agora com *20ºC* e vento moderado de ENE.

Em Francelos , Segue mais fresco *18,6ºC* e vento está fraco de *WSW
*


Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Manhã luminosa, com 18,6º e sem vento. O mar parece um lago!



Mar bastante calmo , vento de NNE fraco.


----------



## Névoa (17 Jun 2015 às 14:20)

A previsão do ipma para o Grande Porto aponta para os 29C de máxima.

S. Gens registou 26,1C às 12:00 UTC, mas não posso saber quanto marca agora;
O isep regista 25,6C actuais, mas a máxima provisória foi de 26,8C às 12:01;
O SMPC regista 26,9C actuais mas a máxima provisória foi de 27,1C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jun 2015 às 23:52)

Boas,

Noite quente, atuais *23,8ºC* o vento é fraco de ENE

A lestada deve acelerar durante a madrugada !

Máxima de *26,2ºC* pelas 18:32h

ISEP ficou com os *26,8ºC* das 12h ( altura em que a brisa chegou) , pensava que durante a tarde a temperatura ultrapassa-se esse valor..


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2015 às 23:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Noite quente, atuais *23,8ºC* o vento é fraco de ENE
> 
> ...



Interessante o efeito da circulação ter rodado para o quadrante leste, a máxima relativamente baixa quando comparada com a temperatura neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante o efeito da circulação ter rodado para o quadrante leste, a máxima relativamente baixa quando comparada com a temperatura neste momento.



O vento que começou a enfraquecer a seguir de se registar a máxima, foi virando para norte e pelas 21/22h já começava a ficar de NNE /NE não deixando a humidade subir e inversamente a temperatura descer.
Deixo o gráfico de hoje (ontem):


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Jun 2015 às 00:38)

Boa noite. Céu limpo, vento nulo.
Temp. atual 20,6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2015 às 05:57)

bom dia,

Grande vendaval que anda por aqui, lestada forte!

Dados atuais:


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2015 às 07:05)

Por volta das 6h também acordei com a lestada, depois acalmou.
Parece que se vai repetir por aqui nas próximas madrugadas, ainda bem, sempre dá para refrescar as noites destes dias quentes que vem aí.


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia. A lestada para já continua moderada, a permitir atingir os 22,8º.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2015 às 15:13)

Boas,

Hoje só dá lestada , está bastante calor na rua

Atuais *29,5ºC* com *27%HR* e vento de *ENE* com rajadas moderadas.

Durante a manhã , as rajadas chegaram aos *58Km/h
*
A mínima foi de *20,7ºC* ,registada às 1:25h... antes da ventania quente chegar.

As praias estão cheias







Temperatura no Porto Leixões às 14:53h





Neste tipo de vento de Leste forte durante a noite e manhã, o meteociel tem estado bastante bem nas previsões


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2015 às 15:48)

*33.2º *A esta hora


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2015 às 16:07)

34ºC, e ainda sobe a esta hora, que forno


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2015 às 16:43)

Boa tarde 

Muito calor por aqui sigo com *31.0ºc* actuais, e agora ao calor junta-se um cheiro e uma neblina doentia de fumo que invade a Cidade 

A mínima foi quase tropical com *19.9 ºc *


----------



## Névoa (18 Jun 2015 às 18:53)

Máximas registadas até o momento em algumas estações do Grande Porto:

Isep: 32,2C às 16:44
SMPC: 33,9C

Valores horários da rede do ipma:
S. Gens: 32,8C às 15:00 UTC
Pedras Rubras: 30,7C às 14:00 UTC
Massarelos: 35,5C às 15:00 UTC


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2015 às 19:59)

Boas,
Ainda muito calor a esta hora , vou com *29,2ºC* e vento de Norte a querer rodar para NNE

A máxima chegou aos *31,4ºC
*
A estação Grijó, Vila Nova de Gaia, registou uma máxima de *37,6ºC *, penso que o valor esteja a ser inflacionado devido ao RS da PCE não ser eficiente..

Foto da EM


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2015 às 21:05)

A máxima daqui foi uns impressionantes 35.2ºC, estes vales aqui no minho são um massacre


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2015 às 23:25)

Boa noite,

Ainda estão 26,4ºC , 45%de humidade e vento fraco de Leste

Mínima tropical a caminho


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jun 2015 às 00:00)

Boa noite,

Muito calor ainda lá fora a esta hora. Vim agora da rua e o termómetro do carro marcava 24ºC. Dentro de casa 26,6ºC! Está impossível! 

A estação de Lordelo atingiu uma máxima de 33,1ºC e uma mínima de 20,9ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 00:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Está impossível!



Boas,
Está muito quente, as casas estão um forno 

Registo agora *25,7ºC* e vento de ENE.

Extremos :
- Maxima *31,4ºC*
- Minima *20,7ºC*

Registo *28,8ºC* dentro de casa


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jun 2015 às 00:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Está muito quente, as casas estão um forno
> 
> Registo agora *25,7ºC* e vento de ENE.
> ...


Uma boa noite para "assar"...
Entretanto a temperatura sobe dentro de casa!  26,9ºC agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 00:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Uma boa noite para "assar"...
> Entretanto a temperatura sobe dentro de casa!  26,9ºC agora.



É verdade, só espero que a Lestada começe a entrar em ação ... com este vento fraco está insuportável


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 00:55)

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ontem pelas 22h


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2015 às 08:04)

Bom dia. Continuação do vento leste, um pouco menos forte do que ontem. Estão 24,6º, humidade relativa nos 12%.


----------



## 1337 (19 Jun 2015 às 10:04)

Ontem fui aos 35.3ºC, hoje o forno até ligou mais cedo, vamos lá ver se ainda vai subir mais  . Actuais 26ºC a esta hora


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 11:45)

Boas,
Mais um dia de calor 
Hoje ainda está mais quente que ontem,* +3,8ºC *que ontem a mesma hora

Agora já com *28,5ºC*, humidade baixa *31%* e vento moderado com rajadas de* Leste / ENE*

Rajada máxima de* 48,3Km/h às 9:37h
*
Ontem tive mínima tropical de *20,7ºC *... hoje registei* 21,1ºC *


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2015 às 13:07)

Boas, 

muito calor por aqui , sigo com 30.4 ºc actuais, 35 % de humidade e vento de Leste/ENE fraco a moderado.

Curiosamente a mínima foi mais baixa que ontem, registei *19.7 ºc*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 14:21)

O sol queima lá fora 

Vou com *31,4ºC* vamos lá ver até onde vai...
*28%* Humidade e vento de *NE / ENE* moderado

O ISEP, regista agora *31,9ºC* a descer e vento de *NNW*
Máxima de *33,2ºC* às 14H
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html

Mais no centro do Porto , SMPC vai com *34,1ºC*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9


----------



## 1337 (19 Jun 2015 às 15:36)

Já vou nos 34.1ºC  Vamos lá ver até quanto vou hoje


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2015 às 18:22)

Boas,

máxima de *32.4 ºc* por aqui  

Neste momento  já com vento de NW, sigo com 28.8 ºc e 39 % de HR.


----------



## jcboliveira (19 Jun 2015 às 18:27)

Foi atingida a temperatura aparente máxima do ano: 40,0
Desde que descobri a temperatura aparente com a radiação solar, vento e humidade não quero outra coisa.

Mudei algumas coisas no site por isso as caches podem trazer alguns problemas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 18:44)

Boas,
Máxima de *32,1ºC*

Já na fase de descida , registo* 29,4ºC *com *32%HR*

Vento está de *NNW* fraco a moderado.


----------



## Névoa (19 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

jcboliveira disse:


> Foi atingida a temperatura aparente máxima do ano: 40,0
> Desde que descobri a temperatura aparente com a radiação solar, vento e humidade não quero outra coisa.
> 
> Mudei algumas coisas no site por isso as caches podem trazer alguns problemas.



Concordo que este cálculo de temperatura aparente faz mais sentido!

Não sei se é da cache, mas não tenho conseguido acessar o site da forma usual, pois sou redireccionada ao mindex, cujo conteúdo não pode ser visualizado num tablet (não pode ser redimensionado).

Edit. Problema resolvido, fiz outro link com index.html ao fim, agora está tudo bem.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jun 2015 às 20:59)

Por cá 34,7C


----------



## Névoa (19 Jun 2015 às 22:08)

O ipma alterou a previsão para o Porto amanhã, agora a máxima prevista é de 34C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 22:41)

Por aqui *27,4ºC* e vento de ENE a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 00:20)

Lestada já sopra fraca a moderada, sabe bem este ventinho 

Atuais *25,2ºC* com *49%*Humidade

Extremos ontem:
Máxima *32,1ºC*
Mínima *21,1ºC
*
Duas mínimas tropicais ( *20,7ºC * dia 18 /  *21,1ºC* dia 19)


----------



## 1337 (20 Jun 2015 às 03:11)

3:11 h, Temp. 21.2ºC. Já nem a esta hora se tem sossego


----------



## jcboliveira (20 Jun 2015 às 08:48)

Névoa disse:


> Não sei se é da cache, mas não tenho conseguido acessar o site da forma usual, pois sou redireccionada ao mindex, cujo conteúdo não pode ser visualizado num tablet (não pode ser redimensionado).
> 
> Edit. Problema resolvido, fiz outro link com index.html ao fim, agora está tudo bem.



O problema era que os IPADS estavam a ser redirecionados para o site dos dispositivos móveis e não para o site normal. Já deve estar corrigido.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2015 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

isto hoje vai aquecer bem 

A mínima foi tropical com *21.5 ºc *

Neste momento sigo já  com 28.6 ºc e vento de E/ENE por vezes moderado.

Muita secura, apenas 25 % de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 14:01)

Boas,
Muito calor , o sol  está muito forte!

Mais uma mínima tropical,  *21,6ºC*
Agora com *32,3ºC *;* 26%HR *e vento moderado de ENE* *
Humidex* 33,4ºC
*
Mínima de *23.5ºC* na estação SMPC no Porto 
Agora já com uns escaldantes *34,4ºC*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 14:14)

Temperaturas atuais na Zona do Porto


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2015 às 14:17)

Neste momento 32.4 ºc por aqui, o mesmo valor que a máxima de ontem que certamente irá ser batida em breve

Vento ainda de Leste


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 14:31)

Snifa disse:


> Vento ainda de Leste



Deve estar por um fio a lestada.

Mais junto da costa , Lordelo do Ouro ainda com brisa de Este.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO4

Aqui *32,9ºC* máxima registada desde que tenho a estação 

Vento de ENE / NE a 13Km/h / rajadas de 22,5km/h


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2015 às 14:53)

Que bafo, sigo com *33.0 ºc* , a máxima do ano até ao momento


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2015 às 14:57)

Vento Leste a enfraquecer, nova máxima neste momento com *33.2ºc*


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2015 às 15:01)

Isto hoje está demais. *34,7ºC *neste momento.


----------



## 1337 (20 Jun 2015 às 15:03)

Por aqui o forno também já está ligado, actuais 34.7ºC . A mínima também foi tropical por aqui com 20.2ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 15:05)

*33,5ºc* por aqui 
Vento de NE a *11,3km/h */ Rajadas de* 20,9Km/h*
Humidade muito baixa , apenas* 23%*


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 15:10)

Chegamos ao Deserto


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2015 às 15:12)

*33.7 ºc* actuais, ainda uma leve aragem de NE


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2015 às 15:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chegamos ao Deserto





Uma  estação que compete directamente com o Qatar nos Emiratos Árabes:






Vamos lá ver qual é a que ganha na corrida das máximas  

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/41170.html


----------



## 1337 (20 Jun 2015 às 15:25)

Cheguei agora aos 35ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 15:27)

Snifa disse:


> Uma  estação que compete directamente com o Qatar nos Emiratos Árabes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *45,4ºC* registados agora na do Porto 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTO9

Mas não são só as Netatmo que apresentam estes valores.. reparem nestas duas em Braga:
- Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul IUEBRAGA1, máxima de *46,9ºC ( WS La Crosse 7001 - WS2000 )*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IUEBRAGA1

- EB23 Trigal Santa Maria IBRAGABR3, máxima de *41,5ºC ( WMR200 ) *
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGABR3


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 15:31)

Snifa disse:


> *33.7 ºc* actuais, ainda uma leve aragem de NE



Agora com *33,9ºC* 
Ainda vento de NE a 10km/h

Qual a velocidade do vento por aí?  @Snifa


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 16:18)

Máxima de *34,3ºC *às 16:01h*
*
Agora *33,9ºC* já com vento fraco de NW


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Boa tarde.

Hoje é de facto um dia muito quente, com o calor espalhado uniformemente pelo território, nomeadamente aqui no nosso litoral.
Atingi hoje a* temperatura máxim*a do ano com *33,9ºC*.
A *temperatura mínima* foi de *17,3ºC*.
*Neste momento *estão* 33,6ºC *e* 26% de Humidade relativa.
*
Ontem a temperatura máxima foi de 32,9ºC.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jun 2015 às 17:08)

Por cá 36,1ºC


----------



## Névoa (20 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

Máximas até o momento:

Isep:  35,1C às 15:54
SMPC:  36,7C
A estação de S. Gens marcava 35,7C às 14:00 UTC. Esperemos que sejam as máximas do ano.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 18:08)

Snifa disse:


> Uma  estação que compete directamente com o Qatar nos Emiratos Árabes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qatar é uma país e não fica nos Emiratos Árabes já que os Emiratos são outro país.


----------



## 1337 (20 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

Incrível, cheguei aos 37.2ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2015 às 21:00)

Ai essas estações, que bem instaladas que estão. 

Por aqui a máxima andou pelos 35°C. 

Por agora 26,5°C.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

Por cá 26,5C


----------



## Paula (20 Jun 2015 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

Tem estado um forno por aqui. 
A esta hora sigo com 27.4ºC (minha estação) e uma leve (muito leve) brisa.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jun 2015 às 22:24)

E a subir 27,8ºC


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2015 às 23:08)

homem do mar disse:


> Qatar é uma país e não fica nos Emiratos Árabes já que os Emiratos são outro país.


Exacto, fiz confusão com o Dubai 

Por aqui e após uma máxima de 34.5 °c a noite segue bem quente com 27.2 °c actuais e vento de NE 9 km/h.

A ver se as temperaturas começam a baixar que isto já é calor a mais, pelo menos para mim


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2015 às 03:36)

Boas,
Por aqui a lestada está a acelerar! 

Atuais *23,6ºC* / humidade *50%* e vento de* ENE*  a* 21km/h *com rajadas de *29Km/h
*
Extremos de ontem:
Máxima* 34,3ºC*
Mínima* 21,6ºC*

Temperaturas atuais:





Minha estação em Francelos - VNGaia , regista *26ºC* a lestada chegou


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2015 às 04:39)

Mas que calor. Tive que abrir a janela totalmente e assim vai ficar até de manhã. Esta zona costuma ser fresca à noite e raramente faço isto.

No Verão passado não fiz isto uma única vez. O deste ano ainda vai nas primeiras horas e já andamos assim. 

Talvez venha a ser uma repetição do de 2013.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2015 às 09:29)

Bom dia

Já está muito quente lá fora !

Em Francelos tive mínima de *24,2ºC*
Agora já com *28,3ºC* e vento moderado de leste.

Porto registava as temperaturas mais altas às 8h


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2015 às 10:30)

Bom dia, 

mais uma míima tropical com *21.7 ºc* 

Neste momento já uns quentes 29.1 ºc , vento de Leste fraco a moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2015 às 10:50)

Boas,

Comecei o dia às 8 da manhã com uma caminhada na praia de Matosinhos. Soube bem andar com os pezinhos na água pois àquela hora já estavam 26ºC! 
Quando vim embora, pouco depois das 10, já a praia estava cheia, com imensa gente na água e 30ºC!


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2015 às 11:12)

30.0 ºc actuais com vento de E/ENE a 11 Km/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2015 às 11:20)

Muito calor no Litoral 
> Porto Leixões







Em Francelos : *31,8ºC* com vento de *ESE* a 9,7km/h rajadas de 18,3km/h

Por aqui , *30,1ºC* com vento de *Este* a 16,1km/h rajadas de 24,1km/h


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2015 às 11:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito calor no Litoral
> > Porto Leixões
> 
> 
> ...


Confirma-se o forno que está junto ao mar, mais até do que noutros pontos do Porto mais para o interior à mesma hora.
Uma coisa que reparei foi a ausência de vento/brisa junto ao mar e que depois se verificava já mais para o interior.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2015 às 11:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Confirma-se o forno que está junto ao mar, mais até do que noutros pontos do Porto mais para o interior à mesma hora.
> Uma coisa que reparei foi a ausência de vento/brisa junto ao mar e que depois se verificava já mais para o interior.



Daqui da minha casa, e olhando para Oeste, nota-se que mesmo junto ao mar não há brisa marítima, o mar vê-se bem até ao horizonte, sem brumas e com um azul profundo, sinal claro que esta lestada  ( pelo menos para já )entra bem mar adentro 

Sigo agora com 30.6 ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2015 às 11:35)

Em 15minutos passou de 32,5ºC para 26ºC , o vento rodou para NW / NNW




Na beachcam de Matosinhos o vento pelas bandeiras ainda está de ESE e em  Leça já te NW!
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/leça-da-palmeira/


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2015 às 11:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Em 15minutos passou de 32,5ºC para 26ºC , o vento rodou para NW / NNW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quem está na praia e quer "torrar" é que não deve estar a achar muita graça! 
A estação de Lordelo marca agora 33,1ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2015 às 11:56)

João Pedro disse:


> A estação de Lordelo marca agora 33,1ºC.



Daqui a pouco já deve rodar para SSW e arrefecer 
Tal com aconteceu em Francelos


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2015 às 13:04)

Hora de abrir as portas da casa !

Vento fresco de SSW / SW , atuais *26,6ºC*
Máxima de *31,9ºC
*
Nuvens para Sul

Antes da brisa chegar ( 11h UTC )


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2015 às 13:19)

Finalmente foi-se a lestada e a temperatura está a descer, sigo com 25.7 ºc depois de uma máxima de *32.1 ºc* 

Hora de abrir as janelas para fazer corrente de ar ..

Mais logo ao fim da tarde/início da noite já deverá fazer um bom fresquinho.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2015 às 13:22)

Lordelo regista agora uns incríveis 23,7ºC!  Quase menos 10º do que há cerca de hora e meia atrás.


----------



## Névoa (21 Jun 2015 às 13:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Hora de abrir as portas da casa !
> 
> Vento fresco de SSW / SW , atuais *26,6ºC*
> Máxima de *31,9ºC
> ...



O isep regista agora uma variação de -5,2C na última hora, a marcar 26,6C e com máxima de 32,9C às 12:13.
O SMPC regista 27,6C e uma máxima de 32,9C
A única estação mais próxima dos 34C previstos pelo ipma terá sido S. Gens a registar 33,9C às 11:00 UTC.

edit. Mas já está a subir um bocadinho de novo, eu é que não abro as janelas tão cedo. 22,6C na sala e 23,7 ou 24,3C no quarto, está um pouco abafado lá, mas tá-se bem.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2015 às 13:38)

Névoa disse:


> A única estação mais próxima dos 34C previstos pelo ipma terá sido S. Gens a registar 33,9C às 11:00 UTC.


A estação com o registo mais alto em todo o país às 11h00 UTC!


----------



## martinus (21 Jun 2015 às 13:48)

Em tenho 28 C. junto da janela aberta, quando o sol ainda nem virou para este lado. Espero que algum desse fresco que anda por aí ainda chegue cá hoje!


----------



## Névoa (21 Jun 2015 às 13:50)

Confirmo que estava muito quente pela manhã, esta foi a pior delas aliás. Pressentia-se um calor horrível por detrás das janelas, tive de fechar o vidro também das dependências sem A/C e trazer a gatinha a reboque para a sala onde está o A/C, com quem já está a familiarizar-se mais.
Quando não há brisa de Leixões, fica mesmo mal aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2015 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Que bem que se está na rua! Apenas 18,3ºC por aqui, que maravilha!  Dentro de casa a história já é bem diferente...
Há pouco entrava uma leve neblina marítima mas que já quase se dissipou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 01:58)

Pelo radar/satélite nota-se que há um movimento de nuvens de sul para norte e inclusive alguma precipitação. Não me admirava nada que surgisse uma ou outra célula activa esporádica. Costuma acontecer nestas noites quentes sob o efeito da zonal/cut-off's (neste caso). No entanto parece-me que faltam alguns ingredientes.

Sigo com 20,4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2015 às 02:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Pelo radar/satélite nota-se que há um movimento de nuvens de sul para norte e inclusive alguma precipitação. Não me admirava nada que surgisse uma ou outra célula activa esporádica. Costuma acontecer nestas noites quentes sob o efeito da zonal/cut-off's (neste caso). No entanto parece-me que faltam alguns ingredientes.
> 
> Sigo com 20,4ºC.



Já está a acontecer! As células em Aveiro já estão com atividade luminosa. Vejo clarões por trás do Caramulo!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Jun 2015 às 02:24)

Chuviscou um pouco por aqui e enste momento ouvem-se uns roncos...


----------



## CptRena (22 Jun 2015 às 02:31)

Alta trovoada aqui perto 

Edit 2:33 

Começa a pingar por aqui também


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 02:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Já está a acontecer! As células em Aveiro já estão com atividade luminosa. Vejo clarões por trás do Caramulo!



Pois, raramente desilude. 


Vou estar a acompanhar por aqui. Neste momento o céu vai apresentando bastante nebulosidade a S/SE. 


20.1ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 03:47)

Está a ficar interessante nos arredores do Porto. Daqui a nada começam a chover posts.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 03:55)

Clarão agora mesmo a SO. A visibilidade é muito baixa pois está a entrar neblina.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 04:08)

Primeira descarga foi em Campia, Vouzela às 2:16. desde então têm progredido para norte e já caíram 80 descargas relacionadas com este aglomerado de células.
Registadas estas pelo IPMA:






e estas pelo Blitzorgung/MeteoMoita:


----------



## Névoa (22 Jun 2015 às 04:11)

Fui levar agora o lixo lá abaixo e os carros estavam cobertos de gotas, presumivelmente de chuva. Está um tempo algo fresco, muitíssimo agradável, a cheirar a mar lá fora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 04:20)

Continuam boas flashadas a SO.


----------



## Névoa (22 Jun 2015 às 04:32)

Breve e intenso aguaceiro caiu agora!


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2015 às 04:34)

Névoa disse:


> Bom aguaceiro agora, breve mas intenso!



Por aqui, também.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2015 às 04:40)

Ouvi um relâmpago!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 04:47)

Acabo de ouvir também um trovão. Este foi mais próximo.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2015 às 04:47)

Outro relâmpago!


----------



## Stinger (22 Jun 2015 às 04:47)

Paelagius disse:


> Ouvi um relâmpago!



Eu tambem por gondomar , 

Edit: que grande raio fonix !!!


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2015 às 04:52)

Vejo o céu a iluminar-se uma vez mais...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 04:59)

Belo show agora a oeste. Belos roncos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 05:09)

Estão a apanhar alguma coisa? 

As últimas já foram mais a norte, zona de Esposende e até Braga:


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 05:20)

Essa aí perto de Vila de Prado não ocorreu de certeza. O mapa do IPMA tem apresentado bastantes erros ultimamente. 

Entretanto a trovoada a Oeste parece ter dissipado.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2015 às 05:32)

StormRic disse:


> Estão a apanhar alguma coisa?
> 
> As últimas já foram mais a norte, zona de Esposende e até Braga:



Infelizmente, estava a dormir, tendo apenas acordado quando surgiu o aguaceiro.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2015 às 08:10)

Bom dia, 

tempo encoberto e algo instável por aqui, já caíram umas pingas bem grossas 

Mais fresco com 17.5 ºc actuais e 96 % de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2015 às 12:00)

Boas,

Por aqui céu muito nublado e já choveu durante a madrugada .

Nada de calor , vou com *17,3ºC* e vento moderado com rajadas de SSW
Acumulados *2mm*  ( Às 4:13h e 6h )

Radar:










Outras estacões do Wunderground:
- Gondomar *1mm*
- Rio Tinto *0,3mm*
- Matosinhos *0,5mm*
- Leça da Palmeira *0,3mm*
- Valongo *0,5mm*
*
IPMA:*
- Porto, Pedras rubras *2,6mm*
- Porto, S.Gens *2,3mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 14:04)

Esta tarde parece-me que as nuvens baixas não vão deixar ver nada. 


É que convecção não vai faltar nas redondezas.


A temperatura teve uma descida notória. Sigo com 21,8ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2015 às 14:36)

Células para Leste





O nevoeiro no litoral está a impedir de as ver 

Radar


----------



## supercell (22 Jun 2015 às 15:23)

Não dei por trovoada nenhuma.. Estranho.. Bem hoje está bem mais fresco...!


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2015 às 17:32)

Já chove pelo Porto neste momento


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

Snifa disse:


> Já chove pelo Porto neste momento



 chuva mesmo ou é so chuvisco dos estratos de nevoeiro?
Os ecos de radar às 17:20 eram muito débeis:





A propósito, há uma trovoada ao largo de Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jun 2015 às 17:45)

Boa tarde.

Fresquinho hoje!
Ontem a* temperatura máxima* chegou aos *33,5ºC*.
Hoje a *máxima* ficou-se pelos *19,3ºC*.

Grande diferença entre ontem e hoje - se o sol era rei e senhor no domingo, hoje é o cinzento das nuvens baixas e médias que marca o passar das horas.
Não dei conta de trovoada, mas pela manhã estava tudo molhado - penso que terão caído umas pingas ou então foi a típica "*orvalhada de S. João*".

*Tatual: 18,7ºC
Hr: 76%
*​


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2015 às 17:46)

StormRic disse:


> chuva mesmo ou é so chuvisco dos estratos de nevoeiro?
> Os ecos de radar às 17:20 eram muito débeis:
> 
> 
> ...




É uma chuva que varia entre o fraco, chuvisco e morrinha 

Pelas 17:30 era mais intensa ( densa)  a chuva fraca, neste momento é uma leve morrinha.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2015 às 17:55)




----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2015 às 18:14)

Boas,

Tarde de céu nublado com nuvens baixas.

Agora chuvisca, estão *17,6ºC* com *90%* de humidade 

Vento fraco a moderado de SSW


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

Variação entre as temperaturas registadas hoje às 16h00 e as temperaturas máximas registadas ontem.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2015 às 21:09)

Boa Noite

Hoje pelos comentários dos membros deste forum parece que houve festival elétrico de noite.

Estive ferrado no sono que nem dei por nada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 22:44)

Única descarga que apanhei ontem em vídeo, quando a trovoada andava mais longe. Cerca de meia hora depois surgiu uma pequena célula a oeste que começou a disparar belos relâmpagos e mais próximos, só que estava já sem bateria nessa altura.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 03:16)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Única descarga que apanhei ontem em vídeo, quando a trovoada andava mais longe.



 mas ficou invulgar, a cor e a profundidade da cena são lindas! Como de costume aconselho a ver em velocidade 0,25 , HD720p e écran completo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2015 às 03:33)

StormRic disse:


> mas ficou invulgar, a cor e a profundidade da cena são lindas! Como de costume aconselho a ver em velocidade 0,25 , HD720p e écran completo.


Obrigado StormRic!


Por aqui a noite segue tranquila e fresca. 

De notar que começam a aparecer pequenas células a Este e também a NO sobre o mar. É provável que haja outra vez algum aparato eléctrico nas redondezas. Porém hoje tenho mesmo de dormir.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 03:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> De notar que começam a aparecer pequenas células a Este e também a NO sobre o mar. É provável que haja outra vez algum aparato eléctrico nas redondezas.



Por enquanto está tudo calmo mas em Trás-os-Montes há actividade eléctrica entre Macedo de Cavaleiros e Bragança. Não me parece que progrida para o litoral.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2015 às 03:44)

StormRic disse:


> Por enquanto está tudo calmo mas em Trás-os-Montes há actividade eléctrica entre Macedo de Cavaleiros e Bragança. Não me parece que progrida para o litoral.


Pois, também não parece que chegue cá. Se estivesse uma noite limpa acredito que ainda via alguma coisa se elas chegassem até Vieira do Minho/Cabeceiras de Basto. Agora com este manto de nuvens baixas fica difícil.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2015 às 05:14)

Acho que ouvi alguns trovões à pouco.

Está a crescer mesmo aqui:


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2015 às 05:14)

Grande trovão


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2015 às 05:18)

Mais um!


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2015 às 05:19)

E as luzes foram-se segundos depois de dar o relâmpago.

Edit: desligaram-se mas deve ter sido automaticamente por já vai começar a ficar dia.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Jun 2015 às 05:28)

Pena ser tudo de pólvora seca. Seria agradável e inestiável uma boa rega!


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2015 às 05:34)

Já chove aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2015 às 05:40)

A trovoada parou e caíram apenas meia dúzia de pingos por aqui.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2015 às 05:50)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2015 às 07:59)

Alvorada com trovões, ainda choveu bem por aqui onde estou.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 18:03)

Vince disse:


> ainda choveu bem por aqui onde estou



Parece que sim, especialmente na estimativa do radar.
Quanto a estações o máximo que se registou foi isto:



StormRic disse:


> Braga: *1,3 mm* das 6:30 às 7h utc.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2015 às 17:45)

Boa tarde,

Vista daqui para a célula que se encontra perto de Montalegre.






Às 17h37:




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Às 17h47:




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Às 17h58:




DSC_3230 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jun 2015 às 22:42)

Mais vale tarde do que nunca e por isso deixo aqui esta time lapse do dia 7 de junho.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 22:45)

guimeixen disse:


> Mais vale tarde do que nunca e por isso deixo aqui esta time lapse do dia 7 de junho.



 espectáculo, sempre! Bem apanhadas aquelas torres em explosão.

Qual é o período da tarde abrangido?

Julgo que serão estas células sobre o Gerês:
*Dia 7, domingo*


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jun 2015 às 23:14)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo, sempre! Bem apanhadas aquelas torres em explosão.
> 
> Qual é o período da tarde abrangido?
> 
> ...



Obrigado!

Sim, foram essas as que filmei.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 17:18)

Notáveis temperaturas pelo Porto e Gaia, consegue ser a zona mais fresca do território nesta altura:


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Boas,
Por aqui 19,3ºC com vento moderado de WNW

Nevoeiro sobre o mar a correr de norte para Sul rapidamente, foto tirada agora :





Imagem satélite atual


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 17:46)

StormRic disse:


> Notáveis temperaturas pelo Porto e Gaia, consegue ser a zona mais fresca do território nesta altura:


Bastante fresco , a estação meteo do Porto de leixoes , marca agora 18,5ºC
http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia

Francelos vai com 18,7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2015 às 19:00)

Boa tarde.

Neste fim de tarde, tanto em V. N. Gaia como em Gondomar sentia-se, apesar de bem agradável, que estava a entrar ar marítimo. Chegado a casa há pouco, apenas se sente algum calor, mas mesmo assim muito suportável.
Por acaso observei de bem longe o nevoeiro presente junto à costa, e à hora relatada pelo StormRic, efectivamente era a zona do grande Porto era a que estava mais perto daquela massa de nuvens baixas\nevoeiro ao longo da nossa costa.

O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro ligeiro, que rapidamente se dissipou, dando lugar ao céu limpo.
O vento soprou fraco de O\NO.

*Tmín: 10,9ºC
Tmáx: 27,3ºC

Tatual: 24,0ºC
Hr: 41%*​


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

O litoral norte, mas nem todo, a escapar por enquanto à onda de calor:


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jun 2015 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Domingo quentinho mas ainda agradável, depois de uma noite fresca, boa para arrefecer as casas.
O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento fraco de SSO (variável).
Ontem a* máxima* foi de *30,9ºC*. Hoje deverá subir um pouco, a não ser que a entrada de ar marítimo se faça ainda cedo.

*Tmín: 11,1ºC

Tatual: 24,0ºC
Hr: 56%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jun 2015 às 15:08)

Boas,

Por aqui céu limpo e tempo agradável , nada de calor

Atuais *22,4ºC* com vento de WSW

Minima de *16,1ºC
*
Está assim sobre a costa:



Hoje o nevoeiro está a correr no sentido contrário ( sul para norte )

Imagem do Sat24






Francelos regista *19,9ºC* e* 86%HR
*
Matosinhos : *17,3ºC* e *97%HR




*


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jun 2015 às 19:32)

Boas,
Dia muito agradável hoje, com temperaturas bastante amenas. O nevoeiro sobre a zona estuarina do Douro foi uma constante durante grande parte do dia.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jun 2015 às 19:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Matosinhos : *17,3ºC* e *97%HR
> 
> 
> 
> *


A ver pela beechcam, neste momento já está nevoeiro cerrado no litoral de Matosinhos.


----------



## Névoa (29 Jun 2015 às 19:48)

Não digo que tenha feito muito calor, mas tanto o isep como o SMPC chegaram a registar temperaturas um pouco superiores aos 27C hoje entre as 17:00 e 18:00. Agora lá fora está agradável, o isep marca 22,7C.
Aqui o sol esteve bastante presente e ainda está, acredito que o nevoeiro tenha ficado mesmo junto à costa, como é hábito.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jun 2015 às 20:09)

João Pedro disse:


> A ver pela beechcam, neste momento já está nevoeiro cerrado no litoral de Matosinhos.



Cerrado mesmo!

Leixões está com 16,9ºC e 98%hr


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jun 2015 às 20:10)

Névoa disse:


> Não digo que tenha feito muito calor, mas tanto o isep como o SMPC chegaram a registar temperaturas um pouco superiores aos 27C hoje entre as 17:00 e 18:00. Agora lá fora está agradável, o isep marca 22,7C.
> Aqui o sol esteve bastante presente e ainda está, acredito que o nevoeiro tenha ficado mesmo junto à costa, como é hábito.


Sim, pela hora do almoço o nevoeiro passava apenas um pouco para lá da ponte da Arrábida. No Arrábida shopping, mesmo ao lado, sol pleno à mesma hora! A temperatura aqui por Lordelo não passou dos 20,8ºC. Neste momento já baixou para os 17,9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jun 2015 às 20:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Cerrado mesmo!
> 
> Leixões está com 16,9ºC e 98%hr


Está mesmo só a "lamber" a costa. Aqui em casa nem vê-lo, céu completamente azul.


----------



## Névoa (29 Jun 2015 às 20:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim, pela hora do almoço o nevoeiro passava apenas um pouco para lá da ponte da Arrábida. No Arrábida shopping, mesmo ao lado, sol pleno à mesma hora! A temperatura aqui por Lordelo não passou dos 20,8ºC. Neste momento já baixou para os 17,9ºC.


Mesmo incrível esta diferença!
Em relação ao nevoeiro, também tenho notado qur, por vezes, está cerrado sobre Leixões e Matosinhos (frequentemente, só até a Câmara), mas que em Leça faz bastante sol!


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2015 às 22:50)

17,3ºC


----------



## james (29 Jun 2015 às 23:13)

Por aqui estão 15 .


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jun 2015 às 23:28)

Nevoeiro bem fechado por aqui há já algum tempo.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2015 às 23:29)

Daqui a pouco começa a orvalhar


----------



## HélderCosta (29 Jun 2015 às 23:58)

Para esta semana que se aproxima vamos mesmo assar, as temperaturas aqui no litoral segundo o IPMA tendem em rondar os 40ºC, vamos esperar para ver! Mas acredito bem que acontece esta grande vaga de calor.


----------



## Névoa (30 Jun 2015 às 00:20)

HélderCosta disse:


> Para esta semana que se aproxima vamos mesmo assar, as temperaturas aqui no litoral segundo o IPMA tendem em rondar os 40ºC, vamos esperar para ver! Mas acredito bem que acontece esta grande vaga de calor.


Há uns dias atrás o ipma previa, para hoje, uma máxima para além dos 30C. Há que se relativizar as previsões com antecedência superior a 5 dias, é natural que não sejam exactas. O gfs não prevê tais temperaturas para a semana que vem, existe aqui também divergência entre os principais modelos.


----------



## HélderCosta (30 Jun 2015 às 00:26)

Espero bem que não aconteça porque senão não aguentamos esse calor insuportável!


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2015 às 06:56)

Bom dia,

tempo fresco com mínima de *14.6 ºc *

Neste momento 15.0ºc, 98 % de HR, vento fraco e um nevoeiro muito fechado.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2015 às 07:55)

Neste momento cai morrinha que já molha a estrada e os carros.Debaixo das árvores caiem umas pingas grossas


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jun 2015 às 20:20)

Boas,

Dia de céu muito nublado , de manhã nevoeiro cerrado , carros todos molhados

Por aqui a máxima foi bem fresca , apenas *18,6ºC* às 16:53h
A minima foi de *14,5ºC* já depois das 9h

Agora 16,7ºC com vento WSW fraco.
Em Francelos , pelas 17:20h pingou e acumulou *0,3mm*

Deixo aqui a imagem do Sat24 , às 9h
No Litoral norte, é visível a diferença de relevo , género de "raízes" formadas pelo nevoeiro nas zonas circundantes das serras.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jun 2015 às 20:48)

Boas,

Dia quase sempre encoberto pelo Porto. Máxima de apenas 19,9ºC pelas 15h00. Neste momento estão 17,5ºC, bem bom!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Nevoeiro bem fechado por aqui há já algum tempo.



Por volta dessa hora aqui estava assim


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jun 2015 às 22:53)

Satélite às 22:15h e radar às 22:30h


----------



## james (30 Jun 2015 às 23:07)

Boa noite ,

Dia de céu nublado , neste momento a ficar encoberto e com aquele ar caraterístico de chuva em aproximação , a mesma deve estar iminente .

Caraterístico do verão aqui no Minho , tanto estão 30 graus como de repente aparece a chuva .

As noites tem estado frescas , sigo com 16 graus centigrados , na noite passada tive uma minima de 13 .


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jun 2015 às 23:54)

Está a aproximar-se 






O GFS está a prever uns *4,5mm* para aqui, vamos ver ..


----------

